# Rose-Rider-Meeting 2011: Location?



## -MIK- (11. November 2010)

Die Saison neigt sich dem Ende, die Verletzungen beginnen zu heilen, da kann man schon mal 2011 planen. 

Da das Rosetreffen 2010 ein voller Erfolg war (Danke an Müs Lee und Rose für die Planung und Umsetzung), wollen wir dieses Event 2011 wiederholen. Wie immer bei solchen Projekten steht die Wahl einer Location an.

Bitte wählt aus den nachfolgenden Möglichkeiten, über einen Termin wird in einer sep. Umfrage abgestimmt.

Gruß,
MIK


----------



## [email protected] (11. November 2010)

Da man nur 1 Stimme hat Wibe, da Harz für mich aber "fast" um die Ecke ist, bin ich da auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (11. November 2010)

Ja, habs nur mit einer Stimme versehen damit da auch n Ergebnis bei raus kommt. Ich hab für Harz gestimmt, wenns nach WiBe geht bin ich auch am Start (vorausgesetzt  ich hab nicht wieder nen Knochen kaputt).


----------



## Eksduro (11. November 2010)

habs wie der tunemän gehalten...außer das der harz inna nähe wäre....bin aber auch dabei wenns passt....


wie sieht das denn wegen terminen aus?

fände ich wichtiger vorab zu klären um da frei zu nehmen / frei zu halten...

würde vorschlagen iwas außerhalb der ferien und abseits von feiertagen wie pfingsten usw da die wahrscheinlichkeit da ja am größten ist das die hälfte nich kann.....


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. November 2010)

Ausserhalb der Ferien? Naja, mal sehen wann mein Abijahr denn zu Ende ist. Das dürfte so um Mitte/Ende Juni sein.


----------



## trigger666 (11. November 2010)

ich bin für den harz, wenn wunderts. ist vor meiner tür.


----------



## Eksduro (11. November 2010)

fänd den juli gar nich verkehrt....da is gutes wetter nicht unwahrscheinlich und wenns tatsächlich wibe werden sollten fangen die ferien in nrw erst am 25.07. an.....

dann passt es bei müs lee und man käme falls es in einen bikepark geht um das zweifelhafte vergnügen drumherum diesen zur ferienzeit besuchen zu müssen...


@müs

bzw wie schaut das denn vor deinen abi prüfungen?? bei uns gabs zwischen dem letzten schultag und den prüfungen einige wochen leerlauf.....


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. November 2010)

Nee, soweit ich weiss, habe ich da ganze zwei Wochen, in denen ich ganz sicher nicht in einen Bikepark fahren werde.


----------



## funbiker9 (11. November 2010)

Hab für Winterberg gestimmt.

Wildbad wäre mir natürlich auch recht.


----------



## JustFlying (11. November 2010)

Ich plane auch, beim nächsten Treffen an den Start zu gehen
Vom 29.06-10.07 passt es jedoch schlecht, da bin ich mit ein paar Freunden im Urlaub.
Ich hoffe, bei dierser frühen Planung kommen ein paar mehr Leute


----------



## trigger666 (11. November 2010)

Wieso ist Willingen ein Bigpark?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trigger666 (11. November 2010)

auf jeden fall werden wir uns in winterberg besser kennen lernen können!

da wir bestimmt menge zeit mit warten am lift verbringen.


----------



## funbiker9 (11. November 2010)

Das kommt darauf an wann man geht. In den Ferien ist halt wirklich schlecht...aber sonst.


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. November 2010)

Wie wäre denn das Zeitfenster vom 15. bis zum 17. Juli? Dann sind noch keine Ferien in NRW und ich bin vom Kollektivbesäufnis der Abiturienten zurück, ebenso wie JustFlying.


----------



## -MIK- (12. November 2010)

Auf keinen Fall ein WE, da stehen wir egal in welchem Park bis ins Unterholz, wie wäre es denn von Do bis Sa?


----------



## Eksduro (12. November 2010)

da hasse recht....

vielleicht können sich ja hier formlos mal diejenigen äußern die relativ sicher dabei wären (egal wo) ob vom 14.07- 16.07.2010 ok wäre?!

nach 2 Tagen Park (evt...je nach mehrheitsentscheid) könnte man Samstag dann noch ne kleine Abschiedstour machen und fäddich wär die wurst...


wie gesagt fände ich persönlich die terminentscheidung erstma wichtiger als die örtlichkeiten....


----------



## -MIK- (12. November 2010)

Ich würds genau anders rum machen.  wenn man weiß, wo man hin will, kann man den Park checken, in welcher Zeit da ein Festival, Jahrestag oder ähnliches ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (12. November 2010)

Also in Wildbad steht man auch am Wochenende kaum bis gar nicht an.


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. November 2010)

14.-16.7. wäre für mich in Ordnung.


----------



## Bul (12. November 2010)

Da ich in der Zeit nur Arbeiten gehe und auf Studiumsbeginn warte wäre mir das Datum 14.-16.7 auch recht.

Habe auch meine Stimme für Wibe gegeben.


----------



## Eksduro (23. November 2010)

also da ich heute den urlaub einreichen musste habe ich jetzt einfach mal den 14.07. und 15.07. reserviert....

würd mich freuen wenn das da klappt


----------



## trigger666 (24. November 2010)

Der Termin im Juli passt bei mir auch. Wurde von Euch so oft für Winterberg/Willingen gestimmt, weil es bekannter ist? Oder ist es Angst davor, mal was neues auszuprobieren?


----------



## -MIK- (25. November 2010)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Wurde von Euch so oft für Winterberg/Willingen gestimmt, weil es bekannter ist? Oder ist es Angst davor, mal was neues auszuprobieren?


----------



## Eksduro (25. November 2010)

...weder noch....war erst einmal da, will unbedingt wieder hin und würds halt begrüßen wenns hinhaut, bin allerdings auch gerne und ohne zu meckern im harz dabei


sollen wir denn wirklich bis januar oder noch länger warten bis wir was fix machen?

hier im thread is ja jetz nich mehr so der "traffic"....glaub nich das noch so viele hinzukommen und wenns noch zwei/drei sind fügen die sich halt.


...und wenn die die bis jetzt zugesagt haben auch wirklich kommen sinds doch schon mehr als letztes jahr oda?


----------



## Eksduro (26. November 2010)

...um die sache nochmal zu forcieren:


feste zugesagt haben:

trigger, bul, müs lee und meiner einer


sich geäußert aber noch nicht den termin bestätigt haben:

funbiker, just flying, Tuneman und mik (verständlicherweise wg defekt)



wäre schön wenn alle genannten nochmal verbindlich zusagen bzw sich äußern (plus diejenigen die an der umfrage teilgenommen haben aber hier noch nicht genannt wurden), dann könnte man früh genug nen hotel buchen und müs lee könnte insofern er sich bereit erklärt seine kanäle zu rose vom letzten jahr nutzen um zu fragen ob die wieder mit im boot wären.


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. November 2010)

Normalerweise bin ich dabei, eventuell mit zwei Kumpels. Rose kann ich fragen, aber organisieren werde ich nix. Erstens, wie gesagt, wegen Abi, zweitens wegen dem Desaster des letzten Treffens.


----------



## Eksduro (26. November 2010)

yo...


würd ja reichen wenn du klärst ob da wer rumkommt.....


wasn fürn desaster? ...ich war ja nich da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (26. November 2010)

Von anfangs 20 Leuten sind nur ein halbes Dutzend gekommen. Dazu hielten es die meisten der Fehlenden nicht für nötig, sich abzumelden.


----------



## funbiker9 (26. November 2010)

Zusagen kann ich da noch nicht, das muß ich nächstes Jahr spontan entscheiden. Werde allerdings schon versuchen dabei zu sein.

Rose würde ich da völlig raus lassen.

PS.: allerdings kommt für mich nur Winterberg in Frage.


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. November 2010)

Wieso sollten wir Rose denn da raus lassen?


----------



## funbiker9 (26. November 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Wieso sollten wir Rose denn da raus lassen?



Das hast du dir selbst schon beantwortet:

Zitat 1: zweitens wegen dem Desaster des letzten Treffens.

Zitat 2: Von anfangs 20 Leuten sind nur ein halbes Dutzend gekommen. Dazu hielten es die meisten der Fehlenden nicht für nötig, sich abzumelden.


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. November 2010)

Auch wieder wahr. Aber dieses Mal haben wir ja früher mit der Planung angefangen, also könnte es doch was werden. Ausserdem hat sich Bobby beklagt, dass er schon ewig nicht mehr in WiBe war .


----------



## funbiker9 (26. November 2010)

Na wenn der Bobby das sagt...


----------



## trigger666 (27. November 2010)

hi,ich kann den kontakt zu rose herstellen und die koordination übernehmen.dazu muss feststehen wann und wo!


----------



## funbiker9 (27. November 2010)

Wo, ist ja mit der Umfrage schon geklärt.
Willingen / Winterberg

...es sollte sich ja nur noch um den Termin drehen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. November 2010)

Welcher auch schon so gut wie geklärt wäre. Bliebe noch die Frage, wer denn sicher dabei ist. Wenn sich nur ein halbes Dutzend anmeldet, kann man Rose wirklich aus dem Spiel lassen.

btw: Ich bin dafür, dass alle *Rosefahrer* (wieder mal viel Ausschuss dabei -.-), die abgestimmt haben, angeschrieben und ausgefragt werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (27. November 2010)

*Also Ort: Winterberg / Willingen
Datum: 14. / 15.07.2011 ( Do./Fr. )*


----------



## Bul (27. November 2010)

Ui, hier ist aber wieder was passiert. 
Also ich sage mal zu. Müsste schon was schlimmes kommen, dass ich nicht kann.

Grüße bul


----------



## Eksduro (28. November 2010)

okkidokki,

aufgrund des posts von funbiker und der verwendeten schriftgröße würd ich sagen es ist offiziell....örtlichkeit und termin!

bei der bisherigen teilnehmerzahl würd ich rose auch rauslassen, bzw wenn müsmän o trigger sich bereit erklären die orga zu übernehmen könnte man doch bei rose anfragen ob die frühzeitig noch was diesbezüglich über deren homepage bekanntgeben, so das auch leute außerhalb der mtb-news atmosphäre davon wind bekommen....könnte mir vorstellen das so noch ein paar zusammen kommen....


----------



## -MIK- (28. November 2010)

Bin dabei, hätt ich das Gelenk nicht gesprengt, wär ich auch dies Jahr dabei gewesen.


----------



## JustFlying (29. November 2010)

Na die Location und der Termin passen super- ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei
Damit sind wir bei 5 Zusagen und 3, die noch nicht bestätigt haben- aber wo sind die restlichen 20, die auch an der Umfrage teilgenommen haben


----------



## Flouu (29. November 2010)

was? wieso denn mitten in der woche? -.-
bekomme am 15. mein abi-zeugnis (wenn ich das jahr schaffe=P )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (29. November 2010)

Steht doch oben: Weil dann noch nicht so viele Kiddies in den Parks rumrennen.

btw Abizeugnis: Ich muss mal schauen, wann denn bei uns die Diplomvergabe stattfindet. Nicht, dass das auch genau in diesen Zeitraum fällt...


----------



## Eksduro (30. November 2010)

wie siehts denn mitm hotel aus?

gibts da empfehlungen? ich hab noch nich da genächtigt, aber ich meine es gibt doch direkt in der stichstraße gegenüber der station möglichkeiten oda?

wie sieht denn die bereitschaft der "feste-zusager" aus, bereits jetzt zeitnah was zu buchen....würde sagen jetzt ist die wahrscheinlichkeit noch am größten, dass wir alle unter dem gleichen dach unterkommen...?!


@mik: wie schauts bei dir? würdest du ganz optimistisch auch schon was fest machen? ....würd mich auchn bißchen nach dir richten weil mir die idee einer fahrgemeinschaft (liegt ja nahe...) gekommen ist


----------



## Flouu (30. November 2010)

ach mir solls wurscht sein..hab da so oder so keine schule mehr..glaub ich^^..komm i eben nur für einen tag (wenn i überhaupt kann)..besser als garnit^^


----------



## [email protected] (1. Dezember 2010)

Das ganze ist noch sehr weit hin und zudem mitten in der Zeit wo man normal auch Urlaub machen würde. Wenn ich Zeit habe komme ich aber fest zusagen will ich soweit im Vorraus nicht.


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Dezember 2010)

Halten wir das Treffen denn jetzt in Willingen, Winterberg oder in beiden Parks ab?


----------



## -MIK- (5. Dezember 2010)

Na in beiden, Willingen für die Jimbos (Freeride) und Winterberg für die schweren Geschütze.


----------



## trigger666 (5. Dezember 2010)

hat schon wer kontakt mit rose aufgenommen? bzw. wollen wir die jetzt dabei haben oder nicht.


----------



## funbiker9 (5. Dezember 2010)

Meine Meinung: Man kann auch ohne Rose Spaß haben.

...aber im Prinzip ist es mir egal.


----------



## Flouu (5. Dezember 2010)

aber vllt kann man dann auch mal die neuen modelle fahren^^


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. Januar 2011)

So, hier muss sich mal wieder etwas tun. Ich schlage einfach mal vor:

-am 14. ganztägig Willingen
-am 15. ganztägig Winterberg
-kollektives Bauchvollschlagen (Bavarium?) am 14. damit die, die Freitags abfahren, auch teilnehmen können.
-Rose: Ja oder nein? Ich wäre für ja, den Teilnehmern hatte es ja offensichtlich auch gefallen, aber wenn es bei dieser kleinen Teilnehmerzahl bleibt...

Vorschläge? Verbesserungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (10. Januar 2011)

Eben das ist es, die Teilnehmerzahl. Wenn Rose dabei ist, und man Bikes test fahren kann, ist das sicherlich prima. Wenn aber nur ein paar Leute kommen, fühlen sich die vielleicht auch verarscht.

Vorschläge:...ist schwer. 

Termine passen aber, so finde ich.


----------



## Eksduro (10. Januar 2011)

man kann ja vielleicht anfragen o die nochmal lust haben, von vornherein sagen das es nur ne handvoll sind und sie sich nicht gedrängt fühlen müssen da was zu futtern zu spendieren....einfach das es stattfndet und sie herzlich willkommen sind....

hatte ja auch schonmal die idee, anzufragen ob die das noch über ihre page / email verteiler publik machen möchten....dann werden mit sicherheit auch ein paar "tagestouristen" vorbei gucken und es würde sich evt mehr lohnen nen kleinen stand mit testbikes zur verfügung zu stellen...halt so ganz offiziell..."rose days" o wie auch immer...die werden ja auch kontakte dahin haben so das es recht einfach zu organisieren wäre (meine sogar die hätten in willingen schon ne kleine testflotte)....


planungsvorschlag von müs lee find ich ok, wobei ich auch nix dagegen hätte nur in wibe zu bleiben...is einfacher von der orga u man kann sich einmal einrichten und jut


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Januar 2011)

Das ganze publik zu machen ist keine schlechte Idee. Vielleicht kommen wir dann über das halbe Dutzend des letzten Jahres hinaus . Soll ich Rose mal diesbezüglich fragen oder will sich unbedingt ein anderer opfern?

2 Tage WiBe könnten aber eintönig werden. Ein wenig Abwechslung im Ablauf schadet nicht und nur in Willingen stehen die Testräder rum (wobei die auch schnell transportiert sind, aber egal).


----------



## trigger666 (12. Januar 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Das ganze publik zu machen ist keine schlechte Idee. Vielleicht kommen wir dann über das halbe Dutzend des letzten Jahres hinaus . Soll ich Rose mal diesbezüglich fragen oder will sich unbedingt ein anderer opfern?
> 
> 2 Tage WiBe könnten aber eintönig werden. Ein wenig Abwechslung im Ablauf schadet nicht und nur in Willingen stehen die Testräder rum (wobei die auch schnell transportiert sind, aber egal).



Ich kann auch mit Rose Kontakt aufnehmen. Habe ich im Moment sowieso, das ich ein Soulride Seminar im Mai besuchen werde. 

Soll ich?


----------



## Eksduro (12. Januar 2011)

wasn das fürn seminar??? und wo?


einigt euch wer, aber frühzeitig kontakt aufnehmen find ich jut


----------



## trigger666 (12. Januar 2011)

Eksduro schrieb:


> wasn das fürn seminar??? und wo?
> 
> 
> einigt euch wer, aber frühzeitig kontakt aufnehmen find ich jut



Rose Soulride Fahrtechnikseminar mit Bobby Root. Info´s gibt es auf der Rose Homepage. Findet jedes WE im Mai statt.


----------



## Eksduro (12. Januar 2011)

auf die gefahr hin zu nerven:

schick mir doch bitte mal jemand einen link dazu...weiß nich ob ich blind bin, obs an der fehlerhaften darstellung der rose hp hier auf meinen arbeitsrechner liegt o die das angebot schon rausgenommen haben wegen überfüllung....

onkel goggel hilft auch nich wirklich...


thx


----------



## trigger666 (12. Januar 2011)

http://www.roseversand.de/inhalt/ueber-rose/teams/bobby-root

Hier findest Du eine PDF mit allen Inhalten zum Download.


----------



## Eksduro (12. Januar 2011)

jopp....

dank dir....

denk ich bin aber raus....300 tacken is ordentlich, die sind grad in neue laufräder geflossen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Januar 2011)

@ trigger: Ja, mach das mal. Erwähne auch die Möglichkeit, das Ganze eventuell publik zu machen.


----------



## Lars-1 (12. Januar 2011)

Also da der Termin ja leider vor den Ferien ist, kann ich wahrscheinlich eher nicht kommen.

Aber wäre es möglich ohne Bestätigung oder Anmeldung hier trotzdem vorbeizukommen, falls ich doch Zeit hätte ?

Grüße,

Lars


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Januar 2011)

Türlich, wieso auch nicht?


----------



## manudibango (12. Januar 2011)

klingt wirklich gut, werde mir den termin aufjedenfall schon mal dick markieren


----------



## trigger666 (12. Januar 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> @ trigger: Ja, mach das mal. Erwähne auch die Möglichkeit, das Ganze eventuell publik zu machen.



geht klar. werde ich morgen in angriff nehmen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Januar 2011)

Zu spät, ich habs schon getan ^^.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (16. Januar 2011)

mal abonieren. Ein neuer Job verspricht vielleicht dieses Jahr den passenden Urlaub


----------



## Eksduro (17. Januar 2011)

...um die sache mal wieder in den richtigen thread zu bringen:

@ müs lee: hast du nochmal kontakt mit rose gehabt und denen die do / fr willingen planungen in kombi mit dem wibe sa unterbreitet?


und @ all:


3. versuch:

welche erfahrungen / tipps gibts in willingen bzlg. unterkunft?


----------



## trigger666 (17. Januar 2011)

ich kann die pension schröder empfehlen.

war ich letztes jahr beim rose treffen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. Januar 2011)

An sich schwebten mir für Donnerstag Wibe, Freitag Willingen sowie das große Fressen und Samstag nach gusto vor. Passt das jedem?


----------



## trigger666 (17. Januar 2011)

ja passt


----------



## Eksduro (17. Januar 2011)

yo...so wars....verpeilt.....


bin ich auch für


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. Januar 2011)

Gut, ich schicke das dann mal so ab.


----------



## JustFlying (18. Januar 2011)

Uiuiui, hier ist ja einiges passiert War jetzt ein paar Tage mit Grippe im Bett, hoffentlich komm ich nächste Woche wieder aufs Bike.


> An sich schwebten mir für Donnerstag Wibe, Freitag Willingen sowie das  große Fressen und Samstag nach gusto vor. Passt das jedem?


 Das hört sich doch gut an, ich denke, ich werde (wenn ich schon mal da bin) auch Sa+So in Willingen verbringen.
Pension Schröder kann auch ich empfehlen


----------



## Eksduro (18. Januar 2011)

hab mir die schrödaz pension auch mal im netz angeschaut...klingt doch jut....

sobald nochmal eine bestätigung vom organisationstalent müs lee kommt das das von rose so passt und der rest sich dann auch damit einverstanden erklärt würde ich dann auch schon buchen.....

wieß einer wie lang man zwischen winterberg und willingen fährt (mitm auto)?


----------



## [email protected] (18. Januar 2011)

ca. 20 Minuten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eksduro (18. Januar 2011)

danköööö....

na das lässt sich ja auch noch nachm tag bikepark am donnerstag abend bewältigen...


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. Januar 2011)

Die Pension Schröder liegt aber ein ganzes Stück außerhalb. Ich muss mal nachschauen, wie mein Hotel vom letzten Jahr hieß, das war nur 5 Mintuten vom Lift entfernt.


----------



## Eksduro (18. Januar 2011)

was heisst denn ein ganzes stück?

bzw, wenn du den namen wiederfindest bin ich natürlich für vorschläge offen....


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. Januar 2011)

Ein ganzes Stück waren, glaube ich, 10 Minuten mit dem Auto. Mir wäre es jedenfalls zu weit .

Ich muss dazu den Wust aus Papierstapeln durchsuchen, der sich Ordner schimpft. Das könnte etwas dauern.


----------



## Eksduro (18. Januar 2011)

ui...ok...ich dachte das hätte so dörflichen charakter und ich roll auf meinem onkel einmal übern marktplatz und dann steht da ein freundlicher dorfeingeborener im strohhut und weist mir den weg in die gondel.....

dann werd ich mich auch nochmal umschauen...wär schön wenn du den namen noch findest weil ich es schon wichtig find da in der nähe zu sein und mitm bike hin und weg zukommen....

is das denn auch nen spezielles bike hotel mit sicherer unterstellmöglichkeit gewesen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. Januar 2011)

Ja, es gab einen Teil der großen, gesicherten Garage, der nur für Räder bestimmt und ebenfalls abgeschlossen war.

All zu dörflich ist es da nicht und ein "freundlicher dorfeingeborener im strohhut" begegnet dir wohl keiner. Willingen scheint mehr zur Saufstation Nr. 1 der Region geworden zu sein (JustFlying kann sich sicher noch gut an die Szene mit dem Paar auf dem Gipfel erinnern ^^).


----------



## JustFlying (18. Januar 2011)

Haha, ich zitiere mal aus dem FR-Willingen Fred               


CrossX schrieb:


> Ich finde die ganzen Besoffenen immer recht amüsant wenn ich da bin.
> 
> So viele Assis auf einen Haufen sieht man selten.
> 
> ...



Deshalb will ich mir Samstag und Sonntag in Willingen nicht entgehen lassen
Hab jetzt mal google-maps bemüht: es sind etwa 2,2 Kilometer zwischen Lift und der Pension Schröder, die Räder werden dort ebenfalls in einem Kellerraum eingeschlossen und es besteht die Chance das Bobby und Andi auch wieder dort Zimmer beziehen


----------



## Eksduro (18. Januar 2011)

dann bin ich ja mal gespannt auf die torkelnden zweibeiner....


2,2 km luftlinie oder straße/weg?

wenns die wegstrecke is wärs ja mitm radel auch noch so grade akzeptabel und 10min autofahrt wär wohl was übertrieben.....


----------



## JustFlying (19. Januar 2011)

2.2km Fahrtweg- mich haben die Jungs von Rose auch mal in ihrem Van mitgenommen, wobei mich die Fahrt mit dem Bike vom Hotel zum Lift nicht gestört hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trigger666 (19. Januar 2011)

Pension Schröder ist mit dem Fahrrad von der Liftstation ca. 8 Minuten entfernt. Alles auf einer Ebene. Geht direkt übern Feldweg dorthin.


----------



## Eksduro (19. Januar 2011)

ok ok...sollen wir dann nich da die kommandozentrale entstehen lassen und den hanz müs noch überzeugen das das ne verschmerzbare entfernung ist???


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Januar 2011)

Verschmerzbar ist anders, ich bin nämlich ein fauler Sack . Wieso gehen wir nicht alle in ein Hotel (oder mehrere, nahe beienanderliegende), die im Zentrum Willingens liegen? Wenn ich endlich den Namen meines Hotels des letzten Jahres finde, gebe ich ihn durch. Das war nämlich sehr angenehm und nahe am Lift.


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Januar 2011)

Gästehaus zur Hochheide!

http://www.booking.com/hotel/de/hoc...52274664;ws=&gclid=CMbp6pGUx6YCFdgq3godUBLTGw


----------



## Eksduro (19. Januar 2011)

hmmm...klingt jetzt auch nicht verkehrt...

das wir alle in eins gehen find ich auch jut, daher ja meine hoffnung dich noch überzeugen zu können, wobei das argument das die rose leudz (die ja evt auch noch was organisieren wollen) wahrscheinlich beim schrödaz verweilen....

fänd jetz auch 2 km entspanntes hinradeln in der gruppe eher noch spaßig...

was sagt der rest?

würd dann nämlich schon gerne die tage buchen um auf der sicheren seite zu sein


----------



## trigger666 (20. Januar 2011)

ich werde mich wieder in der pension schröder einquartieren. sicherer stellplatz fürs bike. waschplatz vorhanden. super nette eigentümer. 

das wir alle in einem hotel nächtigen halte ich nicht für allzu wichtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (23. Januar 2011)

Aaalso, ich soll mich 3-4 Wochen vor dem Treffen noch mal bei Rose melden und die Teilnehmerzahl durchgeben. Wer kann jetzt schon versichern, dass er dabei sein wird?


----------



## JustFlying (23. Januar 2011)

Ich bin dabei, Hotel ist schon gebucht


----------



## Eksduro (23. Januar 2011)

bin dabei, gebucht wird im laufe der woche....denke aber wirklich bei der pension schröder.....


edit: pension schröder is jebucht...


 hab jetzt auch nochn antrag gestellt das der februar kalendarisch gegen den juli getauscht wird...mal gucken obs klappt....


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (23. März 2011)

so hab dann auch mal Pension Schröder gebucht 
Wieviel Leute sind denn nun eigentlich beim Treffen dabei? So langsam scheints ja ne recht ordentliche Truppe zu werden


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. März 2011)

Dabei:

Ich
Eksduro
funbiker
MIK
MaStErLeNiN
JustFlying
trigger666
Bul
Tuneman

Ausstehend:

moris
flouu
ojmad
herkulars
hempblend
stevenscrosser


Nicht dabei:

Gnarze
chris2305
snoopz
bueck
ka1saa
Toolpusher69
cyclo-dude

Vielleicht:

Raesfeld
morph027
thewho88


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. April 2011)

So, nun hat endlich jeder geantwortet. Hier die Liste:

*Dabei:*

Ich
Eksduro
funbiker
MIK
MaStErLeNiN
JustFlying
trigger666
Tuneman
flouu
herkulars



*Nicht dabei:*

Gnarze
chris2305
snoopz
bueck
ka1saa
Toolpusher69
cyclo-dude
hempblend
stevenscrosser
moris


*Vielleicht:*

Raesfeld
morph027
thewho88
ojmad (eher nein)
Bul (wenns passende Radel da ist)

Ich denke, das wird eine spaßige Truppe .


----------



## Eksduro (17. April 2011)

kann man den thread hier eigentlich auch iwie unter das neue rose herstellerforum packen? ..der übersichtlichkeit wegen....

ich komm eben vonna sauerlandtour zurück....zwar ohne bike, aber wir haben auch nen abstecher nach wibe gemacht....

da stieg die vorfreude schon enorm...der slope style is auchn bißchen umgebaut...bilde mir ein nen stück anfängerfreundlicher....


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. April 2011)

Naja, ich habe schon vor ein paar Tagen einen Mod gebeten, das zu erledigen, aber man scheint Besseres zu tun zu haben.

Jup, im WiBethread steht mehr dazu. Die Box wurde überarbeitet und verkleinert, die Drops sind alle weg () sowie hier und da ein paar Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## Eksduro (27. April 2011)

hab grad inna rose news email gesehen, dass am 16.7. offizieller rose testtag in willingen ist...wenn das mal kein zufall ist...


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. April 2011)

Ist es nicht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (27. April 2011)

:d


----------



## WRC206 (28. April 2011)

Hallo.

Ich bin ganz frischer Rose Bike Besitzer (bzw warte ja noch) und wollte mal fragen, ob man sich auch spontan anschließen könnte. Fest zusagen kann ich nur deshalb nicht, weil ich noch oeriert werde und nicht genau weiß, ob ich dann wirklich schon wie geplant fitt bin.


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. April 2011)

Klar, aber es wäre gut, wenn du spätestens einen Monat vor dem Treffen mitteilen könntest, ob du auch am Essen im Bavarium teilnimmst.


----------



## funbiker9 (6. Mai 2011)

@Müs

was ist an den Tagen Do/Fr/Sa/So eigentlich geplant bzw. welcher Bikepark steht da an?


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Mai 2011)

Ich bin vom 13. bis zum 16. vor Ort, Sonntags läuft nix mehr. Der Testtag von Rose wird am Samstag abgehalten.

Mein Plan sieht folgendermaßen aus: Mi Ankunft und ein wenig WiBe, Do WiBe, Fr Willingen und Grillen, Sa Willingen oder WiBe und Abfahrt.


----------



## funbiker9 (6. Mai 2011)

müs lee schrieb:


> ich bin vom 13. Bis zum 16. Vor ort, sonntags läuft nix mehr. Der testtag von rose wird am samstag abgehalten.
> 
> Mein plan sieht folgendermaßen aus: Mi ankunft und ein wenig wibe, do wibe, fr willingen und grillen, sa willingen oder wibe und abfahrt.



thx


----------



## Eksduro (17. Mai 2011)

gibts eigentlich jemanden der teilnehmer der neben dem biken auch hobbymäßig fotografiert?

fänds jut wenn man von den rosigen festtagen ein paar cole pics hätte...


----------



## -MIK- (17. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte während meinem Ausfall damit mal angefangen aber als ich wieder Biken konnte hat das schlagartig aufgehört.  Ich frage aber mal meinen Kumpel ob er mir die DSLR mitgibt.


----------



## Eksduro (17. Mai 2011)

dat klingt doch jut....

haste denn jetz die edelmetalle wieder draußen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (17. Mai 2011)

Nope, die OP musste verschoben werden. Bin am Do anderweitig operiert worden. Muss ich Dir mal in ruhiger Runde erklären...


----------



## Eksduro (16. Juni 2011)

soooooo 4 Wochen noch Fründe ...dann gehts ab...


wie sieht das eigtnlich in willingen mit tagesverpflegung aus?

werden ja denk ich mit radl morgens zur strecke düsen und daher nicht wie in wibe das auto quasi diekt vor der tür haben...

gibts dort sowas wie schließfächer oder heissts rucksack auf?

vooooooooooooorfreudeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Juni 2011)

Der Rucksack ist erste Anlaufstelle, aber vielleicht gibts da Schließfächer, ich kann es nicht genau sagen. Letztes Jahr sind mir zumindest keine aufgefallen. Es gibt allerdings genug Restaurants und Terassen in der Gegend.


----------



## -MIK- (16. Juni 2011)

Auto aufm Parkplatz. 

Schließfächer sind da keine.


----------



## Flouu (20. Juni 2011)

nen freund der sich vllt auch nen rose kaufen will möchte vllt auch mitkommen...um mal eins zu testen...ist es schon zu spät ihn auch anzumelden...ist leider auch noch nicht 100%ig sicher ob er auch kommen kann dann... =o


----------



## trigger666 (22. Juni 2011)

In drei Wochen ist es soweit.

Aufgrund von Nachwuchs werde ich nur den Samstag vor Ort sein. Komme morgens angereist(pünktlich zur ersten Liftfahrt) und fahre die Nacht dann zurück.

Ist das Grillen jetzt am Freitag oder Samstag? Wer wird von Rose vor Ort sein? Ist mit den Leuten von Rose für Samstag Abend was abgesprochen oder ziehen wir für uns los?

Bis demnächst in Willingen. 

PS: Es gibt wieder neue Soulride Termine für Juli. Ist cool, im aktuellen Flyer bin ich mit drauf!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (22. Juni 2011)

trigger666 schrieb:


> In drei Wochen ist es soweit.
> 
> Aufgrund von Nachwuchs



Glüüüückwunsch, seit wann denn?


----------



## trigger666 (22. Juni 2011)

Danke.

Lena ist schon länger da.(November) Allerdings muss meine Frau jetzt das ganze WE arbeiten. Daher kann ich dann nur den Samstag.

Das ist aber mit Abstand der beste Grund, um nicht an dem ganzen Rider Meeting teilnehmen zu können.


----------



## WRC206 (22. Juni 2011)

So, da ich mit meinem Knie nicht so weiter komme wie ich das gerne will, kann ich nicht fest zusagen. Also auch nicht für das Essen. 
Wenn ich bis dahin fit bin, komme ich auf jeden Fall am Samstag und eventuell auch schon am Freitag. 

Darf man auf dem Parkplatz der Seilbahn im Auto übernachten? Oder gibt es einen günstigen Campingplatz in der Nähe? Denn an zwei Tagen die Strecke hin und her zu fahren ist mir dann doch zuviel


----------



## Eksduro (22. Juni 2011)

@ trigger


so wie ich das verstanden habe is das grillen freitag abend (müs lee wird mich aber bestimmt berichtigen wenn ich falsch liege) und samstag abend glaub ich is nix mehr....

sind ja donnerstag in winterberg, freitag in willigen und samstag denk ich wahrscheinlich auch und ich bin jetz mal davon ausgegangen das man den samstag über noch schön bis nachmittags fährt und sich dann alle auf den weg machen oder?


----------



## -MIK- (22. Juni 2011)

WRC206 schrieb:


> Darf man auf dem Parkplatz der Seilbahn im Auto übernachten?



In DE darf man generell nicht im PKW übernachten...


----------



## funbiker9 (22. Juni 2011)

Schade dass ich nicht am Treffen dabei sein kann. Willingen hat echt ne schöne DH Strecke, waren am Montag dort. War zwar richtig matschig aber trotzdem gut .

Der Freeride ist aber eher ziemlich langweilig.


----------



## herkulars (22. Juni 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> In DE darf man generell nicht im PKW übernachten...



Interessiert aber keinen. Es gibt dafür nichtmal eine Strafe (es sei denn, Du läßt Deinen Müll im Naturschutzgebiet liegen). Du bekommst allerhöchstens einen Platzverweis.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (22. Juni 2011)

Aus dem Rose Newsletter:

"Große Ereignisse werfen ihren Schatten voraus. Am dritten Juli-Wochenende findet in Willingen im Hochsauerland zunächst freitags das Treffen der Rose Fahrer statt, organisiert von unseren Kunden aus dem mtb-news.de Forum. Dieses Treffen, in Anlehnung an unser Rahmenmodell Uncle Jimbo auch liebevoll Onkeltreffen genannt, findet in diesem Jahr bereits zum zweiten Mal statt. Am Samstag, den 16. Juli kommt dann unsere Testcrew nach Willingen und bringt jede Menge Testbikes mit. Dieses Test-Event, bei dem auch unser Freeride Profi Bobby Root anwesend sein wird und zu dem wir einzelne 2012er Prototypen mitbringen werden, ist bereits ausgebucht. "

Fett, der Bobby kommt auch


----------



## -MIK- (22. Juni 2011)

LOL, bin grad halb tot umgefallen, hatte das Rose-Meeting ne Woche später auf dem Plan... dann kam der Newsletter....


----------



## Eksduro (22. Juni 2011)

...heisst aber trotzdem das du dabei bist oder?

was sagt die gesundheit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (22. Juni 2011)

Am Grilltag bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei, habe extra die OP auf nach meinen Urlaub verlegt, damit ich noch Zeit zum Trainieren hab.


----------



## trigger666 (22. Juni 2011)

Boh wie geil!!! Ich kann nur den Samstag und der wird FETT.


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Juni 2011)

Also bitte, wenn ihr alle so wankelmütig seid, sagt gar nicht erst zu. Ich habe wirklich keine Lust, ein Desaster gleich dem letzten Jahr erleben zu müssen. Trigger, du hattest auch fürs Fressen am Freitag zugesagt! Sagt mir wenigstens persönlich bescheid!

Noch mal: Wer ist *GANZ SICHER* am Freitag beim Fressen dabei?


----------



## trigger666 (28. Juni 2011)

Ja, das hatte ich.

Meine Frau muss das komplette WE arbeiten. Wäre es früher klar gewesen, hätte ich mich früher gemeldet. Daher bin ich froh, das ich einen Babysitter für Samstag habe und überhaupt kommen kann.


----------



## Eksduro (28. Juni 2011)

donnerstag, freitag und samstag steht aufm plan....beim essen bin ich daher auch am start...

hab zwar am sonntag noch ne flugbahn über den lenker in einen steinbruch reingezirkelt und handgelenk u schulter sind ein wenig mitgenommen, aber das wird sich wohl in 2 wochen geregelt haben


----------



## -MIK- (29. Juni 2011)

Bin Freitags auch dabei!!


----------



## herkulars (29. Juni 2011)

Ich reise am Mittwoch nachmittag an und am Samstag vormittag ab. Freitag bin ich beim Essen dabei.


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. Juli 2011)

So, an alle: Ich werde am Mittwoch so gegen 11 Uhr in Wibe eintreffen und anfangen, rumzukurven, sofern mein Handgelenk mitspielt. Wenn ihr einen Kerl mit einem Hanzz mit Vivid entweder rumsitzen oder -fahren seht, einfach anquatschen. Das Gleiche gilt für die folgenden Tage.

btw: Wer bringt alles eine Gopro mit? Mein J-Mount wurde heute, nebst meinem Handgelenk, lädiert, sodass ich temporären Ersatz bräuchte.


----------



## -MIK- (7. Juli 2011)

Hab meine GoPro auch am Helm, da werden wir wohl ein paar Videos drehen können, sofern ich dran bleiben kann. 

Was ist denn ein J-Mount?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (7. Juli 2011)

Ach habt ihr es gut...und ich muß arbeiten


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. Juli 2011)

Ach, sei still! Immerhin kannst du mit deiner rechten Hand noch greifen .

@ MIK: Das Ding rechts.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (7. Juli 2011)

Wer trifft denn jetzt wann ein?
Sollen wir für Do. morgen nicht einfach eine Uhrzeit und einen Treffpunkt ausmachen?
Und wo seit ihr den so untergekommen? Meine Wenigkeit findet sich ab Mittwoch Abend bei den Schröders...


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. Juli 2011)

Gut, Donnerstag um 10 Uhr in Winterberg unten beim Übungstrack.

MIK und ich werden in der Pension Hochheide logieren. Ich ab Mittwoch, MIK ab Freitag.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (7. Juli 2011)

Ok, dann sind wir 5 Leute... sonst niemand mehr??


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. Juli 2011)

Es sollten 9 sein. JustFlying kommt am Donnerstag, genau wie Eksduro, Flouu am Mittwoch, der Rest hoffentlich irgendwann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (7. Juli 2011)

Geil geil geil, was ich mich freue nach der verpassten letzten Aktion.

@Müs Lee: Ah, alles kla, für den Tag kann ich Dir meinen leihen, hab noch nen zweiten hier liegen.


----------



## herkulars (8. Juli 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Gut, Donnerstag um 10 Uhr in Winterberg unten beim Übungstrack.



 Werde da sein. Bin ab Mittwoch nachmittag / abend in der Pension Lydia in Willingen untergebracht.


----------



## JustFlying (8. Juli 2011)

Jupp, ich bin ab Donnerstag in Winterberg dabei und hüpfe dann bis Sonntag in Willingen herum 
Man wird das wieder geil


----------



## Flouu (8. Juli 2011)

ich werde donnerstag in winterberg sein


----------



## Eksduro (8. Juli 2011)

haha...dann können mik , müs lee und ich ja ein handgelenk ersatzteillager aufmachen...ich hab meins auch noch nach einem "überdenlenkerkopfsprungineinensteinbruch" vor 2 wochen im verband...kriegt jeden tag schön voltaren in der hoffnung das es iwie geht bis nächste woche....

da war mik ja am geschicktesten...zwar am übelsten zerlegt aber früh genug um wieder fit zu sein 

ich werde denke ich donnerstag gegen mittag da sein und geh dann mal auf die suche nach dem rose rudel mit hänzzchen leitwolf


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Juli 2011)

Leitwolf... naja, der Gips macht wohl einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Ich werde langsam fahren müssen. Verstauchung und Verdacht auf einen angeknacksten Skaphoiden sind eher hinderlich auf der DH-Strecke.


----------



## funbiker9 (8. Juli 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Leitwolf... naja, der Gips macht wohl einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Ich werde langsam fahren müssen. Verstauchung und Verdacht auf einen angeknacksten Skaphoiden sind eher hinderlich auf der DH-Strecke.



Was hast du denn getrieben mit deiner Hand?


----------



## Eksduro (8. Juli 2011)

und wer is dieser skaphoiden...? 

ich bin extra nich zum arzt .... der hätte mich bestimmt ausm verkehr gezogen....nach den tagen kann er dann gucken, ruhig stellen, horrordiagnosen stellen etc.....


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Juli 2011)

@ Eksduro: Das Kahnbein.

@ funbiker: Ich habs auf Band, nach dem Treffen schneide ich ein schönes Megavalanchevideo zusammen, auf dem du meinen Sturz bestaunen darfst . Es war die letzte Kurve einer einfachen DH-Strecke, die ich schon ein halbes Dutzend mal vorher gut erwischt habe, aber ein mal reicht ja bekanntlich... Dabei lief es gerade konditionell sooo gut . Jetzt spiele ich Zaungast.

A propos Video: Rose hat gefragt, ob man uns Freitags auf Video bannen dürfte. Ich habe zugesagt, in der Hoffnung, für alle gesprochen zu haben. Wer sich nicht zeigen möchte, muss es ja nicht tun.

btw: Treffpunkt Freitags um 10 an der Gondelstation!


----------



## herkulars (8. Juli 2011)

puh, wenn Ihr alle kaputt seid hab ich ja durchaus Chancen nicht zehn Minuten nach Euch unten anzukommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (8. Juli 2011)

Um 10??? Woah, früh aufstehn... aber guut, bin da. 

@Eksduro: LOL, is kla, hab noch ne kleine Titanplatte hier liegen aus dem Gelenk. Die, die se entfernen mussten weil schief zugezogen...

@Müs Lee: Bieberkacke² Mensch tut mir echt leid.

Zum Thema Video: Geht klar, dann doch die Woche noch Friseur...


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Juli 2011)

Früh? He, Ferien machste woanders . Ich stehe hier auch jeden Tag um 7.30 auf, um rechtzeitig fertig zu sein. Zwar muss ich es dank Invalidität eigentlich nicht, aber sonst verpasse ich den interessantesten Teil.


----------



## -MIK- (11. Juli 2011)

Wollta mal alle lachen? Hatte ja letzte Woche nen dicken Hals bekommen, welchen ich die ganze Woche mit Tee, Tee, Tee und noch mehr Tee + diversen Medis behandelt habe. Ende der Woche schien alles auf Heilung zu stehen.

Seit gestern habe ich keine Stimme mehr und der Dok hat heute eine Stimmbandentzündung diagnostiziert.  oder? Hab absolutes Sprech- und Sportverbot. Donnerstag Kontrolltermin ob ich Freitag fahren darf. Wenn nicht, dann ist bald ne Menge Bikesportequipment zu kaufen.... *#grmpf#*


----------



## Eksduro (11. Juli 2011)

ob die rose leuz sich ihr video so vorgestellt haben???

...müs lee und ich fahren dauerhaft im one-hander und mik wird am lift zu einer kurzen stellungnahme zu den bikes vor laufender kamera gebeten, bekommt aber kein wort raus....

ich hoffe der rest reisst es raus....


----------



## morph027 (11. Juli 2011)

Narf...is ja doof. Ich kann jetzt auch definitiv absagen, nach den 5 Tagen Freeride Festival und ner dicken Hand+Daumen (noch recht glimpflicher 2m Abgang vom Northshore  ) will ich erst mal die nächsten Tage erst mal nicht mehr auf dem Bock sitzen. Ich wünsch euch trotzdem viel Spass. Ich hatte meinen Spass mit Bobby in Saalbach schon (einfach ein furchtbar sympathischer Typ), auch wenn er sich beim Speedwheelie-Contest unserem Mann geschlagen geben musste


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Juli 2011)

Eksduro schrieb:


> ob die rose leuz sich ihr video so vorgestellt haben???



Immerhin wirds authentisch .


----------



## -MIK- (11. Juli 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Immerhin wird authentisch .





Ich komme auf jeden Fall, wenn ohne Bike, dann mit DSLR.


----------



## AndrewBarclay (11. Juli 2011)

hey hey... guckte mal just for fun hier rein und seh per zufall das ihr dieses we in wibe seit und willingen:-D werde evtl do bzw fr auch runter fahren je nachdem wann die restlichen teile vomlackieren fertig sind von meinem beef cake :-D vl sieht man sich dann ja


----------



## [email protected] (11. Juli 2011)

Hmm Rose sollte umsatteln und DSLRs verkaufen. Wahrscheinlich sind wir mehr mit Kamera als mit Rädern 

Ich komme ja auch nur mit Kamera und mein Kumpel der mitkommt hat sich in PDS auch so zerlegt, das er nur ne Cam anstatt nem Lenker halten kann. Naja bei mir weiß MüsLee das ja schon länger... aber wie hieß es so schön "dabei is alles"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Juli 2011)

Damit wären schon 5 von 9 Teilnehmern bereits vor dem Treffen verletzt. Sauber . Dann müssen sich die restlichen 4 Unversehrten aber aus Solidaritätsgründen auch mindestens ein mal kräftig hinlatzen .


----------



## stevenscrosser (11. Juli 2011)

Shit hey - Ich wäre dieses Jahr echt gerne gekommen, hatte aber nicht die Möglichkeit zum jetzigen Termin Urlaub zu bekommen. Tut mir irgendwie voll Leid, dass da dann 'nur' 4 Leute kommen. Macht das beste draus, habt Spaß und vielleicht gesellt sich ja doch die ein oder andere Person vor Ort noch dazu - Ich drück euch die Daumen Jungs


----------



## Eksduro (11. Juli 2011)

...hmmm schade...das übliche zusammenschmelzen der truppe auf der zielgraden....kann man nix machen, aber iwie nen bißchen blöd für rose...laut müs lee war es ja letztes jahr auch nicht viel anders

hab eben den onkel schonma reisefertig gemacht...und ich glaub dabei hat das handgelenk die vorfreude gespürt und ich bilde mir ein es wär was besser als noch gestern abend.... hoffentlich wirds ne punktlandung....



ich seh grad die wettervorhersage......ach du sch......


----------



## herkulars (12. Juli 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Dann müssen sich die restlichen 4 Unversehrten aber aus Solidaritätsgründen auch mindestens ein mal kräftig hinlatzen .



 Ich nehm' schonmal Anlauf. 
Vielleicht sollten wir Rose bitten Rollstühle mitzubringen. Dann können wir damit auf der 4X gegeneinander antreten.


----------



## JustFlying (12. Juli 2011)

Uiuiui, habe heute meine letzte kleine Runde vorm Treffen heil überstanden und so wie der Wetterbericht aussieht, kann ich meine Swampthings auch noch drauflassen.
@MIK&Eksduro: Na dann mal gute Besserung, ich hoffe bis Freitag seid ihr wieder am Start


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Juli 2011)

Jo, das Wetter scheint ganz nett zu werden . Furztrockene Strecken sind ja auch langweilig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eksduro (12. Juli 2011)

kann man die ganzen boxen und shores in wibe eigentlich fahren wenns nass is???

dann is doch bestimmt die hälfte gesperrt oder?


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Juli 2011)

Es geht, aber es ist natürlich aufpassen angesagt.


----------



## JENSeits (12. Juli 2011)

Fahren läst sich fast alles, außer ein paar angeschrägte Shores. Erlaubt ist es meines Erachtens nach dann allerdings nicht.

Vielleicht bin ich Donnerstag mit einem Freund da, nur ohne Rose aber vllt ist ja doch der ein oder Andere von euch da und macht ein Foto ?! 



LG Jens


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Juli 2011)

Och, wir werden genug Invaliden dabei haben, die sich als Fotographen nützlich machen können .


----------



## -MIK- (12. Juli 2011)

Eksduro schrieb:


> kann man die ganzen boxen und shores in wibe eigentlich fahren wenns nass is???
> 
> dann is doch bestimmt die hälfte gesperrt oder?



Gesperrt wohl nicht aber ich würde die Northshores dann meiden. 'n Kumpel ist da von dem der sich um den Baum schlängelt abgestürzt... Nix gut gewesen.

Also wenn es so am regnen ist, dann war's das für mich, selbst wenn ich wieder fahren kann. In zwei Wochen ist meine OP angesagt, da kann ich dem Dok kaum erklären, dass er n Bein oder so flicken muss. 

Aber wie gesagt, werde auf jeden Fall da sein, um euch Gleichbekloppte mal kennen zu lernen.


----------



## -MIK- (12. Juli 2011)

Aaaaber, nicht, dass ich nicht auf alles vorbereitet wäre:





Jimbo im Willingen Freeride Setup.


----------



## funbiker9 (12. Juli 2011)

Ich wünsche euch viel Spass beim Rosetreffen, lasst es krachen jungs


...und bringt Bilder und Videos mit....


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (13. Juli 2011)

so n schei.. mein Auto ist kaputt - steh grad auf der Autobahn rum und warte auf n ADAC


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Juli 2011)

Das ist tatsächlich beschissen. Bist du noch mobil oder brauchst du eine Mitfahrgelegenheit?

@ alle: Das Wetter hier ist grau mit ein wenig Nieselregen gewesen, glücklicherweise nicht all zu kalt. Eher perfekt um zu fahren . Das Handgelenk nervt nicht zu sehr, nur der Gips löst sich langsam auf...


----------



## -MIK- (13. Juli 2011)

@Master: Wasn passiert?

@Müs Lee: Du bist auch echt hart im Nehmen, dickes Respekt dafür!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eksduro (13. Juli 2011)

so...der aufbruch naht...da hatte mein onkel mal die seltene ehre den dreck abzuschütteln





...um dann sauber und zerlegt sein quartier für diese nacht zu beziehen





...also...morgen zwischen 9 und 10 gehts los, gegen mittag roll ich ein


----------



## JustFlying (14. Juli 2011)

Sagt mal, findet sich noch jemand der meinen Onkel und mich heute Nachmittag von Winterberg nach Willingen mitnehmen kann?
Demjenigen würd ich Abends einen Drink ausgeben


----------



## -MIK- (14. Juli 2011)

Oooooh Eksduro, die Ansicht kenn ich doch: E46 Compact? 

Dein Onkel sieht gut aus.

Ich muss in einer 3/4 Stunde beim Arzt zur Kontrolle sein. Mal gucken was der mir zu Morgen sagen wird...


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Juli 2011)

@ JustFlying: Türlich, ich habe noch Platz.

@ MIK: Was muss, das muss . Ich kann doch schlecht vier Tage im Bikerparadies verbringen, ohne zu biken.


----------



## Flouu (14. Juli 2011)

gleich gehts los?^^


----------



## -MIK- (14. Juli 2011)

Sooo, wer will raten (außer die Jungs die bei Facebook sind ^^)?

War gerade beim Dok und der hat mir zwei Optionen gegeben:

a)	Morgen evtl. viel Spaß haben (wobei das bei dem Wetter fraglich ist) und dafür die nächste Woche das gleiche Thema wie diese behandeln, sprich Entzündung keimt wieder auf
b)	Morgen keinen Spaß haben und dafür vielleicht, ein ganz groooßes Vielleicht (!!), in der letzten Urlaubswoche ein wenig Spaß haben. Bei meinem Glück kann ich da auch noch die Füße still halten um die OP eine Woche später nicht zu gefährden

Seit den 5 Minuten, die ich seit Montag das erste Mal wieder gesprochen habe, habe ich bereits wieder einen Kloß im Hals.  Somit hat sich das mit dem Radsport Morgen für mich erledigt.... AAAAARGH....

Naja, Digicam einpacken ist wenigstens nicht ganz so aufwendig wie die Bikeklamotten...

Bis Moin Leute..


----------



## Eksduro (14. Juli 2011)

hmmmm schade alta...

aber schonma muss die vernunft auch siegen...

ich düs jetz los, also bis gleich oder spätestens morgen


----------



## -MIK- (14. Juli 2011)

Bis Morgen, muss heute noch die Tränen trocknen...


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (14. Juli 2011)

So hier nun die ausführliche Version:
Am Mittwoch Nachmittag schön gemütlich losgefahren. Etwa auf eder Hälfte der Strecke auf n Autobahnparkplatz gefahren und ne Pinkelpause eingelegt.
Nach dem losfahren ging auf dem Beschleunigungsstreifen vom Parkplatz raus dann plötzlich der Motor aus. Erneutes Starten erfolglos 

Der ADAC Servicemann konnte auch nix machen und der Fehlerspeicher gab nur die kuriosesten Fehler der Motorsteuerungsgeräte aus.
Bis dann endlich der Abschlepper kam hatten alle Werkstätten schon zu.
So und heute morgen hat die Werkstatt nach langem Schrauben nun rausgefunden, dass die Einspritzpumpe hinüber ist 
Eine neue wird wohl erst morgen eintreffen... ich könnt echt 

So ein ?§$%&!!!! Ich hab mich so gefreut auf die beiden Bikeparks.
Euch dann mal viel Spaß und lasst eure Bikes ganz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (14. Juli 2011)

Jetzt mal ne ganz dumme Frage, haben die mal nach der Sicherung von der Einspritzpumpe geguckt? Ne Pumpe hört doch nicht einfach auf zu pumpen, das kündigt sich doch an. Stottern, rumorgeln bis der Karren anspringt, dann geht er schon mal aus.

Ich hatte nämlich das gleiche Problem in meinem Compact, anfangs reichte es, wenn ich mit einem Schraubenzieher auf die Pumpe geklopft habe, dann ging er wieder an. Wenn er lief, dann lief er auch erst mal.


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Juli 2011)

Das heisst, du kommst gar nicht? Kannst du nicht morgens das Auto reparieren lassen und Mittags kommen?

btw: Wo war denn JustFlying? Den habe ich den ganzen Tag lang nicht gesehen.


----------



## JustFlying (14. Juli 2011)

Hey Müs, ich bin direkt nach Willingen gefahren-wir sehen uns spätestens morgen 
MaStErLeNiN, komm doch nach, wird sicher noch spaßig werden.


----------



## Eksduro (14. Juli 2011)

Der id hier bei mir in der Pension, wir haben uns Grad hier getroffen ... Er Weiß noch nicht ob er gleich mitkommt 

@ Mik: kannst du mir evt morgen für den Notfall bremdbeläge mitbringen? Nur falls du noch welche auf Lager hast u für den  Fall das meine nich durchhalten


----------



## -MIK- (14. Juli 2011)

Pff, für den Fall, mit wem redest Du hier bitte? 'türlich hab ich welche auf Lager...


----------



## Eksduro (14. Juli 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Pff, für den Fall, mit wem redest Du hier bitte? 'türlich hab ich welche auf Lager...



Cool... Evt bekommen ich hier auch noch welche  morgen aber in wibe waren sie aus.

Von daher isses super wen du noch welche in der rueckhand hast. Top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (16. Juli 2011)

Kleiner Vorgeschmack für einen Bericht mit einigen Fotos.


----------



## funbiker9 (16. Juli 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Kleiner Vorgeschmack für einen Bericht mit einigen Fotos.



Ach Fu**, so ein Mist dass ich nicht auch kommen konnte.

Bin auf den Bericht gespannt MIK


----------



## -MIK- (16. Juli 2011)

​

*Rose-Rider-Meeting  Willingen, Freitag 16.07.2011*

Der Wetterbericht hat seit Anfang der Woche drei Dinge versprochen: Regen, Regen und noch mehr Regen. Bereits bei der Abfahrt von zu Hause ahnte ich, dass der Wetterbericht sein Versprechen einhalten wird. Als ich dann von der Autobahn abgefahren bin, war ich mir sicher aber seht selber:

​
Am Bikepark in Willingen angekommen, genoss ich den Luxus, gaaaanz vorne am Eingang parken zu können, direkt neben einem schwarzen VW Transporter mit zwei Rosebikes auf dem Fahrradträger. Der nette Kerl, der mit zugekniffenen Augen aus dem Transporter ausstieg begrüßte mich und wir sind gemeinsam zur Talstation gesprintet. Dort warteten bereits der Rest: Bobby, Nina und ein Biker von Rose sowie der Kollege des netten Herrn von On Air Videoprotuktion.

Bobby bespaßte bereits die ganze Talstation, dementsprechend wild viel auch die Begrüßung aus, gefolgt von einem Kaffee, den Bobby spendiert. Alle schauten dezent deprimiert drein, da das Wetter wirklich Ar*** war, nur vermisste ich die Bikes der anderen Forums-User.Ey Bobby, wherer are the guys? fragte ich, Houh Dude sagte er they are gone up to the hill, crazy guys. Mit einem Lächeln auf den Lippen. Ein paar Minuten später kam der Trupp angerollt und gesellte sich zu uns:



 

 




 

​
Da Alle durchgenässt waren, gab es erst einmal warme oder doch kalte Getränke und ein kleines Meet n Greet.  Im Laufe der Zeit beschlossen die Rose und Video Jungs + Mädel einen Videodrehversuch zu starten und brachen gemeinsam auf. Wir entschieden uns das einzig Richtige zu tun: die Talstation einsauen und was zu essen bestellen:



 

 

​
Ein gute Stunde später kamen sie nach abgebrochenem Dreh zurück und hofften genau wie wir auf besseres Wetter. Diese Hoffnung sollte sich erfüllen und gegen Mittag trocknete die Strecke gut ab, so dass eine weiter Abfahrtssession starten konnte. 

Nina und die Film-Crew wollten gemeinsam mit mir die regenfreie Zeit nutzen und ein paar Aufnahmen machen. So haben wir die Vorhut gebildet und sind per Lift zum Gipfel gefahren. Die Fahrer kamen mit den darauffolgenden Gondeln 



 

​
und oben am Starthügel haben wir die ersten Bilder geschossen:



 

 




​
Nach den ersten Fotos und Aufnahmen, sind wir neben der Strecke weiter gewandert. Euer MIK ist wohl der Einzige, der es schafft, im Bikepark ohne Bike zu stürzen, nüchtern wohl gemerkt. Kaum losgegangen, bin ich mit dem Schuh in einer Wurzel hängengeblieben und mit DSLR in der Hand, dem Equipment im Rucksack und dem Stativ auf der Schulter zu Boden gegangen. Aber das sollte nicht der einzige Moment bleiben, an dem ich für große Augen sorgen sollte. ;o)

Da Abfahrt + Liftfahrt ca. 30 Minuten dauerte, hatten wir genug Zeit um zu töttern, Positionen und Einstellungen zu suchen:



 

 

 

​
Mitten drin waren ein paar Locals, die ebenfalls auf Fotosession waren. Die Jungs, ich schätze alle um die 18 Jahre, hatten es mal richtig drauf:



 

 

 

 

 

​
Aber irgendwann kamen auch die Rose-Rider:



 

 

 




 

 

​Nach diesen Aufnahmen überlegten wir die weiteren Schritte: den Track weiter runter wandern machte wenig Sinn, da die Freeride am ADW endet, also beschlossen wir wieder hoch zum Starthügel zu gehen und ein Interview aufzunehmen. Oben angekommen hieß es wieder warten, so nutzte ich die Gelegenheit um unser inoffizielles Maskottchen in Szene zu setzen:



​
Als die Truppe wieder eintraf, wurde der zu interviewende verkabelt und Nina stellte ein paar vorbereitete Fragen:



 

 




 

​
So; nach dem Interview kribbelte es mich zu sehr in den Händen, ich musste mich mal auf das Beef Cake Testbike setzen. Kaum hatte ich das Bike erobert, schmiss ich mich auf den Sattel. es machte *RAAAATSCH* und mit einem Mal hatte ich eine neue Lüftungsöffnung in der Hose aber seht selbst:



 

 


 

​
Die Wahrheit: Ich habe mich so gefreut, dass ich auf einem Rose Beef Cake saß okay, sagen wir, manchmal muss man Dinge für die Sache opfern.  Nach einem kurzen, lieb gemeinten, Rüffel von Nina, ich durfte ja eigentlich aufgrund der Stimmbandentzündung nicht biken, gab ich das Beef zurück und beschäftigte mich wieder mit den Fotos.  

Wir haben alle Sachen zusammen gepackt und traten den Weg zurück zur Talstation an. Hier hingen wir noch einige Zeit ab, tranken die ein oder andere Tasse Kaffee und sichteten die ersten Fotos auf meinem Lappi. Der Liftbetrieb neigte sich dem Ende und so lösten wir die Runde an dieser Stelle auf und verabredeten uns für 18:40 Uhr, um zum Grillfest zu gehen.

An dieser Stelle muss ich mich im Namen aller Beteiligten bei Rose für diesen schönen Grillabend bedanken!!! Ihr habt keine Kosten und Mühen gescheut und uns mir diversen Leckereien versorgt. Nachfolgend findet ihr einige Impressionen vom Abend:



 

 

 

 

​

*Rose-Demo-Day  Willingen, Samstag 17.07.2011*

Müs Lee und ich waren im gleichen Hotel wie die Rose-Crew untergebracht, im Hotel Hochheide (auch hier ein dickes Danke für die tolle Gastfreundschaft). Ich als Frühaufsteher habe mich um 8:00 Uhr an die Rose-Crew gehangen und wir haben gemeinsam gefrühstückt. Mittlerweile ist auch Holger aus der Biketown eingetroffen, um den Demo-Day zu betreuen. Dank dem tatkräftigen Einsatz des Rose-Vorzeige-Azuibs ging das Ausladen der Testbikes und der Aufbau des Doms relativ schnell von statten:



 

 

 

 

 

​
Da ich zeitlich ungebunden war, habe ich mich sehr gefreut, dass ich dem Rose-Team beim Aufbau des Doms und der Testbikes zur Hand gehen durfte. Auch hier möchte ich euch ein paar Impressionen nicht vorenthalten:



 

 

 

 

 




 

 

 

​Eksduro hatte ein kleines Problem mit seiner Schaltzugaußenhülle, so das Marvin (Rose-Azubi) uns eine Demonstration in Speedchanging des selbigen gab: geschätzte 3 Minuten und das Ding war getauscht. Nachdem wir dann die Bremsbeläge getauscht haben, ist Eksduro wieder auf die Strecke und ich habe noch ein paar Minuten mit der Rose-Crew verbracht. Gegen Mittag war mein Willingen-Wochenende zu Ende ich trat die Heimreise an.

Ich für meinen Teil hatte zwei super Tage mit euch, es hat mich unglaublich gefreut, euch im RL kennen zu lernen und hoffe auf weitere Treffen in der nächsten Zeit. Auch hoffe ich, dass wir zukünftig eine größere Truppe zusammen bekommen. Ein besonderer Bonus war das Kennenlernen der gesamten Rosetruppe, von Bobby über Nina, Marvin und Holger bis zu den Jungs von On Air (Sorry mir sind die Namen entfallen). 

Fotoalbum Rose-Rider-Meeting 2011

LG
MIK



​


----------



## morph027 (17. Juli 2011)




----------



## trigger666 (17. Juli 2011)

Hi MIK.

Super Bericht. Schade ich Dich gestern nicht mehr getroffen habe.

@alle
Ich hoffe Ihr seid alle gut nach Hause gekommen.


----------



## -MIK- (17. Juli 2011)

Ja trigger, das ist super schade aber ich bin guter Dinge, dass es nächstes Mal klappt!!


----------



## funbiker9 (17. Juli 2011)

Schöner Bericht MIK


----------



## stevenscrosser (17. Juli 2011)

Absolut genial @ MIK - Danke


----------



## herkulars (17. Juli 2011)

Ja, toll war's! Cool euch mal zu treffen. Wir müssen das auf jeden Fall wiederholen! Danke an Müs Lee für die Orga vorab, danke an Rose für die Testbikes und natürlich den tollen Grillabend, danke an Bobby für den netten Abend unter Freunden, danke an MIK für's trotzdem kommen und Bilder machen und danke an alle für zwei super Tage!


----------



## Eksduro (17. Juli 2011)

yo, super bericht und das ganze just in time...

ich hoffe es sind alle jut nach hause gekommen (außer just flying, der rockt ja heute nochmal)...war super euch alle mal kennengelernt zu haben und ich hoffe auf ein nächstes mal...

danke nochmal an rose für den grillabend, an müs lee fürs organisieren, an MIK für die beläge (ich warte auf den link ;-)), an marvin fürs schrauben und an alle inkl. craaaazy bobby für die gute zeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (17. Juli 2011)

Wie sind die Beläge denn? Erste Mal, dass ich EBC teste... (n) lasse.


----------



## -MIK- (17. Juli 2011)

Mist, ewig gebastelt und doch ein Foto vergessen, hab es nachgereicht:



-MIK- schrieb:


> ​
> 
> *Rose-Rider-Meeting â Willingen, Freitag 16.07.2011*
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. Juli 2011)

Hmmm, warst du nicht der, der sich immer über Fullquotes aufregte?


----------



## -MIK- (17. Juli 2011)

Doch, genau deshalb habe ich den Fullquote ja auch gestutzt....


----------



## JustFlying (18. Juli 2011)

Aaah, geil wars, vielen Dank auch von mir an Rose & Bobby, MüsLee für die Organisation und auch an alle anderen für ein geiles Bike-Wochenende, sowie MIK für die Fotos


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. Juli 2011)

Und 2012 dann im Harz. Übernachten können wir sicher alle bei Trigger inner Bude .


----------



## trigger666 (19. Juli 2011)

Jo, kommt vorbei. Der Platz ist knapp, wenn es nicht reicht, wird halt im stehen geschlafen. 

Wir wollen ja eh fahren, wer brauch da Schlaf.

FÃ¼r alle die es noch nicht kennen, das ist Braunlage:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10065/h

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/7418/h

... und das der Magdeburger Weg:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjWWJKa3UqY"]âªRidethemountain - Schneidi, Magdeburger Weg, Harzâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZ0lBV2L3Io"]âªMagdeburger Wegâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## morph027 (19. Juli 2011)

Da bin ich dann aber wirklich dabei


----------



## stevenscrosser (19. Juli 2011)

Ich auch ! - Der Blitz soll mich beim *******n treffen wenn nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Juli 2011)

Mal sehen, wie viele Invaliden wir dann dabeihaben werden . Ich rechne gleich mit 30% Verlust!


----------



## stevenscrosser (19. Juli 2011)

Sonst machichs' wie MIK und nehm einfach die Kamera mit


----------



## -MIK- (19. Juli 2011)

Ja geil @stevencrosser, dann können wir auch filmen und ne fette Story bauen.  Allerdings hoffe ich aufs biken...


----------



## jojo2 (19. Juli 2011)

weil ich immer gern in braunlage rumhüpfe,
behalte ich das treffen im kopf und versuch auch dabei zu sein
finde das fahrrad von rose
[ame="http://vimeo.com/25497841"]TRAILTECH Endurism Workshop - 12.06.2011 Braunlage on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## trigger666 (20. Juli 2011)

Den Tag war ich auch da. Habe ich Euch fahren und üben gesehen.


----------



## -MIK- (20. Juli 2011)

So, hab endlich triggers Videos angesehen, wann geht es los? Ich bin abfahrt bereit. 

Wir können ja nächstes Jahr einen Roadtrip machen:

Winterberg
Willingen
5 Parks im Harz

 Je nach Teilnahme werden 2 - 3 VW Transporter gemietet und Feuer freu.

Aber was anderes, fände es uncool bis zum nächsten Jahr warten zu müssen, wollen wir nicht im Herbst ein kleines Tourtreffen irgendwo organisieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (20. Juli 2011)

Bis dahon sollte ich mein Mopped ja auch haben, würde mich ggf anschliessen.


----------



## Eksduro (20. Juli 2011)

je nach termin wär ich da auch nich abgeneigt....



@mik: wenn du am samstag tagsüber mal ne stunde zeit hast könnte man den onkel tüv mal machen...insbesondere die bremsengeschichte...

genaueres gern über pn o sms...


----------



## -MIK- (20. Juli 2011)

Juuup, geht kla.


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Juli 2011)

Im Herbst wäre es wohl eher schlecht für mich. Da ist wohl entweder Uni angesagt oder ich muss noch die Schulter-OP ausheilen, die sich anbahnt. Bei der Luxation im letzten Jahr ist eventuell doch mehr kaputt gewesen, als damals festgestellt wurde. Am Samstag abend ist sie mir bei einer harmlosen Bewegung von alleine rausgesprungen, nachdem ich 9 Monate ohne Probleme damit rumgefahren und -gefallen bin .


----------



## -MIK- (20. Juli 2011)

Ouh, Autschn...


----------



## trigger666 (20. Juli 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Im Herbst wäre es wohl eher schlecht für mich. Da ist wohl entweder Uni angesagt oder ich muss noch die Schulter-OP ausheilen, die sich anbahnt. Bei der Luxation im letzten Jahr ist eventuell doch mehr kaputt gewesen, als damals festgestellt wurde. Am Samstag abend ist sie mir bei einer harmlosen Bewegung von alleine rausgesprungen, nachdem ich 9 Monate ohne Probleme damit rumgefahren und -gefallen bin .



Das sind schlechte Vorboten. Ich drücke die Daumen +, das es nicht so schlimm kommt.


----------



## trigger666 (20. Juli 2011)

Herbsttreffen

Eine Wolfswarte Tour lässt sich sicherlich kurzfristig einspielen.

Wobei ein fester WE Termin für alle besser planbar ist.


----------



## Eksduro (20. Juli 2011)

uuuuhhh müs lee....das klingt mies...wo ich das jimboe grad 3 tage hatte bin ich full speed mit nem baum kollidiert und knapp an einer schulter op
vorbei gekommen...schulter is immer kacke...

ich drück dir die daumen das es glimpflich endet....und nen cooles video hast du da im andren thread...


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Juli 2011)

Danke an beide für beides .


----------



## -MIK- (21. Juli 2011)

Muha geil, mein Dok hat mir heute eine recht schnelle Genesung der Materialentnahme in Aussicht gestellt... Vielleicht geht Willingen / Winterberg dann dieses Jahr doch noch...  *freu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (21. Juli 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Muha geil, mein Dok hat mir heute eine recht schnelle Genesung der Materialentnahme in Aussicht gestellt... Vielleicht geht Willingen / Winterberg dann dieses Jahr doch noch...  *freu*


 

Na das hört sich doch klasse an !

Ich bin heute meinen draht loß geworden  

Auf diesen weg an alle die irgendwelche blessuren haben gute besserung !

Jetzt wart ich nur noch auf mein Bike na und wer weis, wenn ich nicht mehr so ne schissbuxe bin komm ich  auch ...

Cheers
George


----------



## -MIK- (21. Juli 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Ich bin heute meinen draht loß geworden



Uuuund, alles gut gegangen?



GeorgeP schrieb:


> Jetzt wart ich nur noch auf mein Bike na und wer weis, wenn ich nicht mehr so ne schissbuxe bin komm ich  auch ...



Hey folgender Deal, wenn wir beide wieder fit sind, dann kommst zu ner schöööönen Enduro-Tour zu mir. Wermelskirchen ist nicht weit weg von Essen. Wir schnappen uns dann Eksduro und machen n schönes Türchen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Juli 2011)

Ach, du bist Schreiner?


----------



## -MIK- (21. Juli 2011)

Müs Lee (gelb) - MIK (schwarz)


----------



## AndrewBarclay (21. Juli 2011)

also ich will nächstemal auch am start sein... heute soweit mein beefy fertig aufgebaut naja zwar noch die falschen laufräder und falscher sattel aaaaber sonst stehts  werde dieses we mal in winterberg etwas testen


----------



## GeorgeP (22. Juli 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Uuuund, alles gut gegangen?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey folgender Deal, wenn wir beide wieder fit sind, dann kommst zu ner schöööönen Enduro-Tour zu mir. Wermelskirchen ist nicht weit weg von Essen. Wir schnappen uns dann Eksduro und machen n schönes Türchen.


 

Alles bestens, seit der draht drausen ist gehts mir richtig gut 

Den Deal nehm ich an !


----------



## -MIK- (22. Juli 2011)

Freut mich beides zu hören!!


----------



## Eksduro (22. Juli 2011)

also profitierender dieses deals kann ich nur sagen


----------



## GeorgeP (22. Juli 2011)

Mir fällt ein, in Willingen war ich auch mal, aber als Fotograf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (22. Juli 2011)




----------



## -MIK- (22. Juli 2011)




----------



## -MIK- (20. August 2011)

Sagt mal, was ist eigentlich aus dem Video von Willingen geworden? Auf dem Rose Youtube Channel habe ich es noch nicht gesehen...


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. August 2011)

Das kommt erst im September, glaube ich.


----------



## -MIK- (20. August 2011)

*traurigbin*


----------



## herkulars (21. August 2011)

Jau, September war angesagt. Zur Eurobike, schätze ich mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (18. September 2011)

Da isses!


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. September 2011)

Haste gut auswendig gelernt .


----------



## funbiker9 (18. September 2011)

...tolles Video vom Rose Treffen 

...bin wieder raus


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. September 2011)

Bleib drin, fürs nächste Jahr ^^.


----------



## funbiker9 (18. September 2011)

...jaaaa da lese ich dann wieder mit, ich will doch auch mal kommen zum Treffen. Mir würde es aber im Moment schon reichen, wenn ich es mit meiner neuen Kiste mal in einen Bikepark schaffen würde.


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. September 2011)

Geiles Gerät . Das muss so schnell wie möglich eingeweiht werden!

Das alte Demo und das Jimbo behälst du alle oder wie?


----------



## funbiker9 (18. September 2011)

...bleibt alles. Bikes kann man nie genug haben ...nur das Biggi ist weg, ging Inzahlungnahme.


----------



## Koerk (18. September 2011)

Ich hoffe mal, dass ich nächstes Jahr bei dem Treffen dann mit dabei bin 
Zwar nicht mit nem Onkel, aber nem Rose-Bike. ^^


----------



## -MIK- (19. September 2011)

@fun: Du bleibst schön hier!!  Was hast denn Neues? Bin übrigends fleißig am Trainieren, nächstes Jahr komme ich runter und wir rocken Bad Wildbad....


----------



## Eksduro (19. September 2011)

ja hammer, video is doch cool geworden...und nach organisationsleiter müs lee haben wir jetzt noch den pressesprecher lars...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (19. September 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> @fun: Du bleibst schön hier!!  Was hast denn Neues? Bin übrigends fleißig am Trainieren, nächstes Jahr komme ich runter und wir rocken Bad Wildbad....




So ist recht...schön trainieren...Wildbad wartet auf Dich 

...das hab ich mir neues gegönnt:







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Koerk (19. September 2011)

sieht sehr geil aus,
darf man fragen was das schmuckstück kostet? :-D
ich fand specialized ja sowas von abartig teuer...


----------



## funbiker9 (19. September 2011)

Ganz offiziell kostet das Teil 3499â¬...hab aber mein Biggi Inzahlungnahme gegeben. Vom Preisniveau her, liegt Specialized in der Mitte...


----------



## -MIK- (19. September 2011)

Fett Keule  Hoffe ich darf mal drauf rollen wenn ich Dich besuche...


----------



## funbiker9 (19. September 2011)

Geht klar MIK....wie gehts deinen Handgelenken?


----------



## -MIK- (19. September 2011)

Läääuft Fun, komme schon um die 65° weit. Mittwoch geht es weiter mit der Physio.  DH geht aber bereits wieder.


----------



## funbiker9 (19. September 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Läääuft Fun, komme schon um die 65° weit. Mittwoch geht es weiter mit der Physio.  *DH geht aber bereits wieder*.




Mehr wollte ich doch gar nicht hören


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. September 2011)

Boah, das macht mich neidisch . Am Freitag probiere ich es mal wieder mit dem Radeln. Das wäre dann das dritte (!!!) Mal binnen 2 Monaten -.-

Aber gut für dich, du musstest es schließlich ein ganzes Stück länger aushalten .


----------



## Koerk (19. September 2011)

Wenn alles gut geht bin ich ab Samstag bikelos bis mein Beef Cake SL kommt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (20. September 2011)

Danke Jungs, ich nutze auch jede Möglichkeit, Wetter egal, dunkel egal, Hauptsache biken. War mittlerweile wieder 2 - 3 Mal in Willingen und bin beim letzten Mal sogar die DH etwas flotter gefahren.  Zwar die Grottenlinie aber immerhin rappelt es ordentlich und die Flosse hält....


@Müs Lee: Kopf hoch, wenn es nicht geht, lieber noch etwas warten, alles andere verschlimmert die Situation nur... Ich drück Dir die Daumen!!!!


----------



## funbiker9 (20. September 2011)

Was haste denn schon wieder gemacht MÜSLEE ?


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. September 2011)

Was heißt hier "jetzt schon wieder"?  Haste im Video nicht gesehen, dass ich mit Gips gefahren bin? Ich habe mir am Tag vor der Quali der Megavalanche das rechte Handgelenk verstaucht und den Scaphoiden angeknkackst.


----------



## funbiker9 (20. September 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Was heißt hier "jetzt schon wieder"?  Haste im Video nicht gesehen, dass ich mit Gips gefahren bin? Ich habe mir am Tag vor der Quali der Megavalanche das rechte Handgelenk verstaucht und den Scaphoiden angeknkackst.



Ahh doch...das hab ich mitbekommen. Ist doch aber auch schon ne Weile her...einfach doof, wenn etwas so lange dauert, bis es wieder verheilt ist.


----------



## herkulars (21. September 2011)

Hast Du nicht erzählt dass Du nach dem Treffen noch Deine Schulter demoliert hast?


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. September 2011)

Nö, das war schon im letzten Oktober, allerdings hat die sich jetzt wieder gemeldet - in Form von zwei weiteren Luxationen. Ein mal beim Autofahren und ein mal beim Schwimmen. Der Arzt war nicht sonderlich begeistert und mit Glück drückt er mir eine OP auf, nach der 3 Monate lang Sport tabu sein dürfte. Da ich eh schon Gewichtheben mache, versuche ich allerdings, die Schulter zusätzlich zu kräftigen um den Mist umschiffen zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (21. September 2011)

Ganz ehrlich Partner? Wenn der Arzt fähig ist, dann lass Dich operieren. Einer meiner Coaches schiebt so schon seit einiger Zeit eine Knie-OP vor sich her, Ende vom Lied sind 3 Tage Schmerzen von nem halben Tag Bikepark.


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. September 2011)

Ich warte erst mal ab, was der Arzt zur MRT sagt und sehe dann weiter. Ich habe nämlich irgendwie gar keine Lust auf 3 Monate klinisch verschriebene Lethargie...


----------



## Koerk (21. September 2011)

dennoch ist bodybuilding / krafttraining ne feine sache um die gelenke und co zu stützen und schützen. ;-)
gibt aber leider auch situationen wo das nicht (mehr) hilft. :-(

viel glück bei dem termin, dass es nichts schlimmeres ist.


----------



## Eksduro (21. September 2011)

yo müs lee....klingt schei..., aber ich drück dir die daumen


und falls es doch ne OP sein muss, beeil ich damit, nicht das das nächste rose treffen flachfällt


----------



## GeorgeP (22. September 2011)

Müs lee, wenn eine op anstehen sollte dann lass sie schnellst möglich machen.Somit bist du dann bis zum frühjahr wieder fit !

Cheers
George


----------



## Alex-F (23. September 2011)

Jetzt nochmal zum Thread Thema: icke würd fürs nächste Wochenende mal nen Besuch in Willingen in die runde schmeißen. Bei 3 Tagen Wochenende sollte man das doch organisiert kriegen, oder?


----------



## Koerk (23. September 2011)

auf der einen seite denk ich mir:
war super, dass du dich hier angemeldet hast. tolle leute, viel hilfe und ein guter zeitvertreib bis dein bike da ist.
und dann wiederum denke ich mir (immer öfter^^):
ICH WILL MIT, WANN KOMMT MEIN BIKE?


----------



## GeorgeP (23. September 2011)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Jetzt nochmal zum Thread Thema: icke würd fürs nächste Wochenende mal nen Besuch in Willingen in die runde schmeißen. Bei 3 Tagen Wochenende sollte man das doch organisiert kriegen, oder?


 

da könnte man ja gemeinsam hin...


----------



## Alex-F (23. September 2011)

Hatte ich auch gedacht. Wir sind dann ja alle nicht so schnell unterwegs wie einige andere hier


----------



## GeorgeP (23. September 2011)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch gedacht. Wir sind dann ja alle nicht so schnell unterwegs wie einige andere hier


 

ja ja, wo du recht hast, hast du recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (23. September 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> da könnte man ja gemeinsam hin...



Wenn das Wetter passt dürften meine Kumpels auch mit dabei sein...


----------



## Eksduro (23. September 2011)

je nach tag und wetter wär ich auch dabei.....

richtig perfekt wärs ja wenn der mik nochn "vorderrad-naben-befestigungsplatz" im transport vehikel frei hätte 

...wenn nich is aber auch nich schlimm....daran solls nich scheitern


----------



## Alex-F (27. September 2011)

Also ich wär für Samstag, Wetterbericht sagt 22°.


----------



## Eksduro (27. September 2011)

also ich wär für sonntag oder montag....

wetterbericht sagt für sonntag das gleiche wie für samstag und montag 2 grad kühler....


----------



## Alex-F (27. September 2011)

Ja ich weiß, Samstag passt bei uns aber am besten.


----------



## Eksduro (27. September 2011)

dachte ich mir....bei mir isses anders rum....da wär samstag wenn überhaupt nur ne notlösung


----------



## Alex-F (27. September 2011)

Abwarten was die andern sagen  Sonntag schließ ich nicht aus, nur Montag geht bei uns überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Eksduro (27. September 2011)

jopp....janz jenau

demokratischer mehrheitsentscheid

mein ranking:

1 - sonntag

2 - montag

3 - samstag (könnte dann aber evt nicht klappen)

also leutz, wer is noch am start???


----------



## psycho82 (27. September 2011)

Wenn es ggf. noch möglich sein sollt so würde wir (2 Personen) uns ggf. am Samstag mit dranhängen - muss dies allerdings noch abklären, da für Samstag Winterberg geplant ist - mal sehen, was mein Mitfahrer zu Wil. sagt.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (28. September 2011)

Willingen hat sich zumindest für Samstag erledigt - da geht es nach Winterberg

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Eksduro (28. September 2011)

vielleicht habt ihr ja glück und wir sehen uns dann sonntag....


wer ist denn überhaupt alles dabei?

alex-f, george, mik....?

noch wer?

fänds nämlich jut wenn wir uns heute o morgen auf nen tag einigen wegen der planung....


----------



## GeorgeP (28. September 2011)

Eksduro schrieb:


> vielleicht habt ihr ja glück und wir sehen uns dann sonntag....
> 
> 
> wer ist denn überhaupt alles dabei?
> ...


 

Ok Sonntag ginge bei mir, sollte es dann samstag werden kann ich nicht ...


----------



## -MIK- (28. September 2011)

Oooooch George.... Saaamstag is wahrscheinlich unser Tag....  @Alex: Verdichtet sich gerade alles auf Samstag.


----------



## Eksduro (28. September 2011)

hmmmm ok.... könnt ihr nich noch umverdichten auf sonntag?

dem guten george (und mir) zu liebe?


wenn nich muss ich gukkn....wird schon iwie gehen....

habt ihr denn nochn platz frei in eurem transporter oder müsste ich selber fahren?


----------



## Alex-F (29. September 2011)

Mhe, alles doof 

Ja schwierig, also ich persönlich würde lieber Samstag fahren, dann Sonntag genesen & Grillen, und Montag war ja eh verplant. Wenn wir Sonntag fahren würden, könnte man die üblichen Wochen-erledigungen etc am Samstag entspannt machen, anstatt morgen rumrennen zu müssen.

Ich weiß es nicht?!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (29. September 2011)

He leute , lasst uns den sonntag nehmen. Da haben wir auch nicht soviel verstörte rumlaufen. Die pennen erst mal ihr komasaufen von am samstag aus


----------



## psycho82 (29. September 2011)

Mal schauen, ob ich den Sonntag noch beim Hausvorstand durchgedrückt bekomme  - war diese Woche bisher jeden Tag auf dem Bike und es wird noch bis Samstag so weitergehen

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Alex-F (29. September 2011)

Mitbringen, meine kommt ja auch


----------



## Eksduro (29. September 2011)

also liebe freunde der stacheligen blume:

mik und ich werden nach einigem hin und her wahrscheinlich sonntag am start sein...evt ändert sich das doch noch im laufe des morgigen tages, nix genaues weiß man nicht, aber die bemühungen gehen nun in die sonntägliche richtung...


sollte da doch noch was zwischen kommen wirds halt der samstag, dann sagen wir aber hier nochmal bis morgen abend b-scheid, ist aber unwahrscheinlich....


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. September 2011)

Rückmeldung vom Doc für die, die es interessiert: Eine OP für die Schulter wird wegen dem Alter empfohlen, ist aber wegen Uni und Praktika usw. erst Sommer 2012, eher Sommer 2013 realisierbar, da 6 Wochen Ruhigstellung und ein paar Monate reduzierte Einsatzfähigkeit dazugehören (ergo: nö). Das Handgelenk bereitet ihm (und mir) Sorgen, da die Dorsalflexion nicht schmerzfrei auszuführen und das Gelenk in der Position schon gar nicht belastbar ist - ein Glück, dass ich mit der Orthese radeln und Gewichte heben kann, sonst wäre ich schon vor Langeweile eingegangen! Auf auf zur MRT-Station . So langsam kenne ich das komplette Personal beim Vornamen...


----------



## Koerk (30. September 2011)

Shit, good luck dass es den glimpflichsten Verlauf nimmt der momentan noch möglich ist!


----------



## -MIK- (30. September 2011)

**** Müs Lee.... das tut mir sehr leid.  Aber warte nicht zu lange mit der OP. Bei mir haben sich durch die Schonhaltung des Gelenks bereits die Knochen verdreht.  Scheiß auf die Stilllegung für 6 Wochen, die gehen schnell vorbei!


----------



## Alex-F (30. September 2011)

Bei uns geht der Sonntag dann auch klar


----------



## Eksduro (30. September 2011)

ja sehr schön....das klingt doch jut 


kann einer ne diggi cam mitnehmen das wir nen paar fotos machen können?

...außer an meinem handy hab ich leider keine...

würd mich auch opfern den mitbringer zu knipsen das der auch was davon hat



@ müs lee: jute besserung wünsch ich dir...wird schon wieder werden


----------



## Alex-F (30. September 2011)

Kann man da grillen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eksduro (30. September 2011)

keine ahnung ob die das da aufm parkplatz erlauben...kannst aber auf jeden fall unten am lift gut und zu halbwegs fairen preisen wat futtern...


wobei grillen natürlich auch ne coole numma wär


----------



## -MIK- (30. September 2011)

Hochgradig verboten Herrschaften.


----------



## Eksduro (30. September 2011)

also doch spaghetti bollo


habs mir eigentlich auch schon gedacht wegen der angrenzenden möglichkeiten....


----------



## -MIK- (30. September 2011)

Wat wat wat? McDonalds, das ist Tradition....


----------



## Alex-F (30. September 2011)

Damals, als ich noch jung war und so, da hatten meine Eltern bei langen Fahrten ja immer aufm Kühler gegrillt. Bei unserm Auto bin ich froh wenn ich den Motor finde.


----------



## GeorgeP (30. September 2011)

Eksduro schrieb:


> kann einer ne diggi cam mitnehmen das wir nen paar fotos machen können?
> 
> ...außer an meinem handy hab ich leider keine...
> 
> würd mich auch opfern den mitbringer zu knipsen das der auch was davon hat


 
Ich hätte das so etwas, MIK hat das schon mal sehen können. Wenn sich einer bereit erklärt ein teil meiner ausrüstung zu transportieren, würde ich mich bereit erklären ein paar sehr hochwertige bilder von jedem auf dem trail zu machen.
Ich komme dann leider weniger zum biken aber ein paar nette bilder zu erinerung, die ich wenn ich dann darf, auch auf FB posten kann 

Cheers
George


----------



## Eksduro (30. September 2011)

wie gesagt ich helf gern

weiß ja nicht was du da so anschleppst aber nen stündchen würd ich auf jeden fall fürn paar schöne pics opfern...

hab mir letztes mal schon gedacht das auf jeden fall teile des downhills ne echt gute kulisse bieten....


----------



## -MIK- (30. September 2011)

Ich weiß was Du da alles schleppen darfst..... 

Würde aber auf der FR knipsen, da geht imho n bissel mehr.


----------



## Eksduro (30. September 2011)

hmm...joa...aber an der freeride sieht man immer die gleichen fodos...

im mittleren teil der downhill siehts mal nen bißchen anders und natürlicher aus find ich...is ja aber auch egal....gukkn wa spontan.

bringt der george nen ganzes fotostudio mit oder wie..?

hatte jetzt eher gedacht einer nimmt die cam, der andere evt nochn stativ und jut is....

bin da aber auch bekennender laie, von daher @ george:

halts bidde praktikabel...nich das wir mit na kamel karawane den berg erklimmen müssen um alles zu transportieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (30. September 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> **** Müs Lee.... das tut mir sehr leid.  Aber warte nicht zu lange mit der OP. Bei mir haben sich durch die Schonhaltung des Gelenks bereits die Knochen verdreht.  Scheiß auf die Stilllegung für 6 Wochen, die gehen schnell vorbei!



Es geht zeitlich nicht anders. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt kann ich sie wegen der Uni nicht machen lassen (falls ich überhaupt zeitnah einen Termin kriegen könnte) und ich muss vor Beginn des 3. Semesters weitere 4 Wochen Praktikum abschließen - mit dem Arm in der Schlinge ist das eben nicht drin. Wegen dem Mist lasse ich sicher kein ganzes Jahr sausen, zumal es oft auch ohne OP geht.


----------



## GeorgeP (30. September 2011)

Eksduro schrieb:


> hmm...joa...aber an der freeride sieht man immer die gleichen fodos...
> 
> im mittleren teil der downhill siehts mal nen bißchen anders und natürlicher aus find ich...is ja aber auch egal....gukkn wa spontan.
> 
> ...


 

Nagut dann kommt halt nur ein aufsteckblitz plus stativ plus 2 objektive sowie cam mit. Und reichlich akkus für den blitz.
Große speicherkarte und das sollte dann gehen wenns nich direkt gegen die sonne geht!

Was die streckenwahl angeht ist die FR strecke klar im vorteil, die kann echt jeder fahren und ist auch gut geeignet wenn man mal etwas wiederholen muss. Man kann einfach das bike dort besser hochschieben.

Wenn die zeit noch reicht kann man zur DH strecke dann rüber, aber nur wer will und kann. Ich werde das teil nicht fahren.

By the way, ich kenne beide strecken nur vom sehen !

Cheers
George


----------



## -MIK- (30. September 2011)

@GeorgeP: Wir machen das schon mit den Strecken und die DH ist Pflichtprogramm wenn man mit dem Bike da ist. Du fährst die mit mir, dann klappt das schon. Nach dem Starthügel müssen wir kurz bremsen um den ersten  Table nicht zu überziehen, der Rest läuft von selber. Beim 8m Double am Waldanfang einfach am Lenker ziehen... 

Okay, Spaß bei Seite, runterrollen werden wir das Ding auf jeden Fall, Du auch und zwar mit mir.


----------



## funbiker9 (30. September 2011)

Die Willingen DH ist doch top. Gut ich konnte mir an dem einen Tag nie merken ob der nächste Hügel jetzt ein double oder table ist ...aber sonst hat die echt Spaß gemacht. Nur den Anfangs Drop muss man springen...sonst verliert man zuviel Speed.


----------



## Alex-F (30. September 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Okay, Spaß bei Seite, runterrollen werden wir das Ding auf jeden Fall, Du auch und zwar mit mir.



Da bin ich dabei 

Kann man da Protektoren leihen wie in Winterberg? Für meine Freundin haben wir noch nichts. Im Notfall nehmen wir ihre Hartschalen Knieschoner vom Rollerbladen mit.


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. September 2011)

Ja, man kann welche leihen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (30. September 2011)

oh gott ich habs befürchtet, gut dann muss ich wohl jetzt durch.

MIK ich verlasse mich da auf dich !!!



Nur mal so am rande erwähnt, wann treffen wir uns eigentlich und wo genau, der parkplatz ist sehr groß !

Cheers
George


----------



## Alex-F (1. Oktober 2011)

Wann machen die auf? Ist 10h zu früh?


----------



## GeorgeP (1. Oktober 2011)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Wann machen die auf? Ist 10h zu früh?


 

10 uhr ist gut, heist um 8 uhr loßfahren um 7 uhr aufstehen. Dann ist der verkehr noch nicht so heftig !

Also 10 uhr passt mir, so nah wie möglich richtung seilbahn parken. Hab einen blauen bmw kombi... mit E auf dem kenzeichen


----------



## -MIK- (1. Oktober 2011)

10 Uhr am Lift, dann Tageskarte und AAAABFAAAAHRT!!!! Wichtig, erst ab 10 Uhr die Karte kaufen, man kann leider nicht um 09:55 eine Karte ab 10 kaufen, sondern nur ab 9. 

@GeorgeP: Logisch, mein Coach hat mich da ja auch ran geführt und wir zwei machen da etwas Sightseeing


----------



## GeorgeP (1. Oktober 2011)

Da soll ich runter KLICK, ähm da bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher ...

Ich hoffe da gibt es auch sowas wie nen chickenway für den notfall !


----------



## -MIK- (1. Oktober 2011)

Vertrau mir Geroge.....  Wir starten rechts neben dem Starthügel, den springe ich auch (noch) nicht. Der Rest ist immer machbar.


----------



## Alex-F (1. Oktober 2011)

Das sieht garnicht mal so schlecht aus, weil viel im offenen und nicht nur winkelwaldwurzel downhill.


----------



## Eksduro (1. Oktober 2011)

sach ich ja immer

die doubles und drops mach ich auch nich, aber trail mäßig da runter fräsen is richtich geil


----------



## Alex-F (1. Oktober 2011)

Nach diversen Wartungsarbeiten der letzten Tage, grad vorm Haus mal nen paar Runden die Treppen hoch und runter um alles zu testen. Meine Fresse, wenn dat Wetter morgen genau so ist müssen wir wohl nen ganzes 6pack große Wasserflaschen mitnehmen


----------



## GeorgeP (1. Oktober 2011)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Nach diversen Wartungsarbeiten der letzten Tage, grad vorm Haus mal nen paar Runden die Treppen hoch und runter um alles zu testen. Meine Fresse, wenn dat Wetter morgen genau so ist müssen wir wohl nen ganzes 6pack große Wasserflaschen mitnehmen


 
Bin gerade von einer 30Km tour mit 600Hm wieder gekommen, bei so nem wetter morgen reicht ein sixpack so gerade eben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (1. Oktober 2011)

Uff, heute noch Tour und Morgen Park.... Maschine!!!


----------



## Alex-F (1. Oktober 2011)

Naja, in dem Alter....


----------



## Alex-F (2. Oktober 2011)

So, noch nen Liter Wasser um das Bier aus zu gleichen...


----------



## Alex-F (2. Oktober 2011)

Moooooooooooooooiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin!!!!!

Käffchen, dann los.


----------



## GeorgeP (2. Oktober 2011)

Jep, trinke auch gerade ne Tasse Kaff. Um 8 Uhr geht's gleich los.


----------



## Alex-F (2. Oktober 2011)

Geil war's.


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Oktober 2011)

Und ich konnte nicht dabei sein. Saubande, allesamt  .


----------



## Alex-F (2. Oktober 2011)

Sorry  
Als Anfänger waren wir ein wenig skeptisch ob wir das alles packen, haben aber alles überstanden. Naja, konnten uns ja auch nicht die Blöße geben nachdem da welche auf trecking Rädern runter sind.... Lol


----------



## Eksduro (2. Oktober 2011)

jopp...schön wars

...und müs lee...nächste mal biste auch wieder am start, wird schon wieder mit den knochen...

danke nochma an mik fürs kutschieren und george für die fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Oktober 2011)

Also, Fahren ist mit der Orthese drin, nur bräuchte ich einen vierrädrigen, fahrbaren Untersatz bis Willingen oder WiBe . Neuerdings kann ich von Aachen aus starten, das spart ein paar Kilometer.


----------



## Alex-F (2. Oktober 2011)

Eksduro schrieb:


> jopp...schön wars
> 
> ...und müs lee...nächste mal biste auch wieder am start, wird schon wieder mit den knochen...
> 
> danke nochma an mik fürs kutschieren und george für die fotos



Nächstes mal schau ich mir die shores mal mit dir an. Das war heute too much


----------



## GeorgeP (3. Oktober 2011)

War einfach supper geil, fotos werden dann im entsprechendem fred gezeigt.

Sind doch mehr gute dabei als gedacht, lieber so als anders herum 

Cheers
George


----------



## Alex-F (3. Oktober 2011)

Wir ham uns ja auch alle ganz doll viel Mühe gegeben gut auszusehen


----------



## GeorgeP (3. Oktober 2011)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Wir ham uns ja auch alle ganz doll viel Mühe gegeben gut auszusehen


 

In der tat das habt ihr


----------



## GeorgeP (3. Oktober 2011)

Dann will ich mal bilder folgen lassen und äktschen
ein paar weitere bilder findet ihr in meinem album Willingen 2011.

Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koerk (3. Oktober 2011)

sehr nice


----------



## Alex-F (3. Oktober 2011)

Note to self; full face helmets hide silly faces


----------



## Eksduro (3. Oktober 2011)

geile pics ! dankööööööööö george

..und da der erste schnappschuss auch scharf ist vermute ich ich habs begriffen mit dem halb durchdrücken und weiter ziehen

bleibt nur noch zu sagen RIP blitzauslöser der iwo im sauerländischen urwald den anschluss zur gruppe verlor und spurlos verschollen ist


----------



## MettiMett (3. Oktober 2011)

Sehr coole Pics!


----------



## GeorgeP (3. Oktober 2011)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Note to self; full face helmets hide silly faces


 
DafÃ¼r ist dir aber dein sprung gelungen, aber wo du recht hast , hast du recht 






Eksduro schrieb:


> geile pics ! dankÃ¶Ã¶Ã¶Ã¶Ã¶Ã¶Ã¶Ã¶Ã¶ george
> 
> ..und da der erste schnappschuss auch scharf ist vermute ich ich habs begriffen mit dem halb durchdrÃ¼cken und weiter ziehen
> 
> bleibt nur noch zu sagen RIP blitzauslÃ¶ser der iwo im sauerlÃ¤ndischen urwald den anschluss zur gruppe verlor und spurlos verschollen ist


 
keine ursache, is gar nicht so schwer mit dem knÃ¶pfchen drÃ¼cken !


mal sehen obs diesen auslÃ¶ser auch einzeln gibt, echt da muss sich das teil auch im nichts auflÃ¶sen grrrrrrrrrrrr


ok, gibt es nicht einzeln. Naja 22â¬ ist jetzt auch nicht die welt.

Cheers
George


----------



## Alex-F (3. Oktober 2011)

Auch von mir danke für die coolen Fotos. 

So, dann fang ich mal an zu sparen. Nach gestern ist jetzt klar das ich einmal was leichteres brauch, wie das Chief, und nen Hobel wie MIK dabei hatte.


----------



## Koerk (3. Oktober 2011)

macht mir keine angst... 
mein SL wird auch ne relative bleiente mit knapp über 16kg (geschätzt),
gibt ja aber immerhin dicke beine. ^^


----------



## GeorgeP (3. Oktober 2011)

Koerk schrieb:


> macht mir keine angst...
> mein SL wird auch ne relative bleiente mit knapp über 16kg (geschätzt),
> gibt ja aber immerhin dicke beine. ^^


 

wenn du nur berg runter willst ist das doch egal, ich möchte keine 16Kg über nen längeren zeitraum nach oben treten !

Gibt zwar dicke beine nur dann fehlt der schmalz für runter


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Oktober 2011)

Pff, 16kg... Weicheier!  Mein Hanzz wiegt locker 17.5-18kg. Bergauf dauerts halt länger, aber wenn mans gemütlich angeht und Kondition hat, kann man auch gaaaanz langsam an keuchenden und hechelnden CClern vorbeiziehen. Die Blicke von denen sind immer wieder lustig anzusehen .


----------



## Koerk (3. Oktober 2011)

natürlich muss das bike auch mal bergauf geradelt werden!
aber der hauptaugenmerk lag auf bergab. ich denke mit dem beef cake sl hab ich ne sehr passende mischung gefunden... ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (3. Oktober 2011)

Dein Hanzz wiegt nie und nimmer 18 kg alter Freund, mein Torque wiegt 18kg und dagegen ist Dein Hanzz magersüchtig. 

@GeorgeP: auch von mir noch einmal herzlichen Dank für die Bilder, habe auch von meinem Umfeld nur Lob für die Art der Fotos gehört. Auch wenn es Dir die Motive dieses Mal sehr leicht gemacht haben.... Spaß bei Seite, ich hab sehr viel Spaß beim Shooten gehabt und würde so etwas jeder Zeit wiederholen. Wer weiß, vielleicht ja auch mal hinter einer Linse.


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Oktober 2011)

Also bitte ^^. 16.55 sinds angeblich für den S-Rahmen mit Rennradschlappen ohne Pedale. Dazu kommt die Kind Shock (!), 1.1kg-Männerreifen (!!), der Vivid (!!!), die Pedale (einself), der schwerere Rahmen (M), der schwerere Vorbau, die schwereren Bremsen, die schwerere Kassette... Alleine die Reifen machen gut 500g aus, die Pedale wiegen 550g, die Bremse mit Scheiben mind. +150 ggü. The One FR, KS +250g. Macht schon 1450g . Dazu der ganze Rest und tadaaaa!

Ich müsste das Ding wirklich mal wiegen...


----------



## -MIK- (4. Oktober 2011)

Hmm, also ich bin immer noch davon überzeugt, dass Dein Hanzz leichter ist als meine DH Büchse. Ich würde sagen 17kg glatt.

Wetteinsatz (verdammt, da fällt mir ein ich schulde Dir noch ein Stck Kuchen): 1 Kaffee zum Kuchen in der Talstation in Willingen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Oktober 2011)

Gilt . Ich sehe zu, dass ich das Ding demnächst an eine gescheite Waage hängen kann.


----------



## -MIK- (4. Oktober 2011)




----------



## Alex-F (4. Oktober 2011)

Wie siehts eigentlich mitm Video aus MIK? Ist unsere Zeitlupenfahrt was geworden?


----------



## -MIK- (4. Oktober 2011)

Uff, ja da sind einige nette Aufnahmen bei, muss nur mal nach Mucke suchen und das Material sichten. Hoffe da gleich zu zu kommen.


----------



## psycho82 (4. Oktober 2011)

Klasse Bilder! Habt sicher ne menge Spass gehabt - schade, dass es Sonntag bei mir terminlich nicht hingehauen hat. Hoffe naechsten Sonntag spielt das Wetter und der Terminkalender mit, dann geht es nochmal nach Winterberg


----------



## Alex-F (4. Oktober 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Uff, ja da sind einige nette Aufnahmen bei, muss nur mal nach Mucke suchen und das Material sichten. Hoffe da gleich zu zu kommen.


 
Keine Hektik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex-F (4. Oktober 2011)

Hat mit der Cam was von Predator  https://picasaweb.google.com/105977695292002427921/02102011#5659335473719590050

Sind viele von MIK bei https://picasaweb.google.com/105977695292002427921/02102011#5659339390660367586

https://picasaweb.google.com/105977695292002427921/02102011#5659342021145361010

Na hier hamwa den andern ja auch nochmal  https://picasaweb.google.com/105977695292002427921/02102011#5659489713828343298

Beim 2. durchsehen find ich irgendwie immer mehr von Eksduro & MIK  https://picasaweb.google.com/105977695292002427921/02102011#5659243977997013170


----------



## psycho82 (4. Oktober 2011)

Verdammt geile Bilder dabei

Gruss

Benny


----------



## -MIK- (4. Oktober 2011)

Goil, auf einigen seh ich ja sogar mal gut aus... Video ist auch heute Nacht fertig...


----------



## Eksduro (4. Oktober 2011)

@ alex-f

dank dir fürs bescheid geben....auch durchaus nette dinga dabei


----------



## -MIK- (5. Oktober 2011)

Here we go:


----------



## GeorgeP (5. Oktober 2011)

Vielen dank MIK für das Vid, schöne erinerrung. Aber an meinen skills muss ich wohl noch arbeiten. 

Aber mit cam auf dem rücken geht das wohl so noch in ordung 

Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (7. Oktober 2011)

Ah unsinn, man muss so fahren wie man sich wohl fühlt und das hat nix mit Skill zu tun sondern mit Flow. 

Aber schaut mal hier: 


Wer da so schön in der Kurve rumlungert, am Anfang des Vids.


----------



## Alex-F (7. Oktober 2011)

Hmm, beim rumstehen erwischt


----------



## BSChris (7. Oktober 2011)

Sehr geil Jungs...das macht doch laune


----------



## herkulars (11. Oktober 2011)

Was ist eigentlich aus dem Termin im Harz am kommenden Wochenende geworden? Gibt es da schon konkretes oder fällt das flach? Ich war die letzten zwei Wochen im Urlaub.


----------



## Eksduro (11. Oktober 2011)

also ich werd nicht können....dieses wochenende reichts zeitlich höchstens für ne tagestour....

schadeeeeeeee


----------



## -MIK- (11. Oktober 2011)

Glaub da macht auch das Wetter nen Strich durch die Rechnung oder?


----------



## Alex-F (11. Oktober 2011)

Wetterbericht hier sieht gut aus, kühl aber trocken.


----------



## GeorgeP (11. Oktober 2011)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Wetterbericht hier sieht gut aus, kühl aber trocken.


 

wird bei mir auch nix, trauerfall.

Cheers
George


----------



## Alex-F (11. Oktober 2011)

Ja war mir nicht sicher ob Du fahren wollen würdest.
Sag bescheit wenn du so mal ne runde fahren willst, zum Kopf frei kriegen oder so.


----------



## GeorgeP (11. Oktober 2011)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Ja war mir nicht sicher ob Du fahren wollen würdest.
> Sag bescheit wenn du so mal ne runde fahren willst, zum Kopf frei kriegen oder so.


 
Wenns am we trocken ist möcht ich schon fahren, ich meld mich dann bei dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koerk (22. November 2011)

Stehen schon Pläne für ein 2012er Meeting?


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. November 2011)

Nö.


----------



## psycho82 (20. Dezember 2011)

Schon ein Meeting fuer 2012 geplant?
Winterberg/Willingen?
Trailmaessig durchs Bergische Land?

Der Winter laesst sich doch ideal zum planen nutzen.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## -MIK- (20. Dezember 2011)

Sind schon dran...  aber ich warte noch auf eine Antwort von Rose, ob Rose nächstes Jahr noch einmal mit machen möchte.


----------



## Eksduro (20. Dezember 2011)

....hoffe die haben bald mal ihre entscheidungssitzung...musste schon fast meinen kompletten urlaub einreichen....


----------



## psycho82 (20. Dezember 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Sind schon dran...  aber ich warte noch auf eine Antwort von Rose, ob Rose nächstes Jahr noch einmal mit machen möchte.



Schoen, dass schon Planungen laufen.
Auf die Entscheidung von Rose darf man ja schonmal gespannt sein....

In welche Richtung gehen die Planungen den? Oertlichkeiten/Zeitraum?

Gruss
Benny


----------



## psycho82 (20. Dezember 2011)

Eksduro schrieb:


> ....hoffe die haben bald mal ihre entscheidungssitzung...musste schon fast meinen kompletten urlaub einreichen....



...das gleiche mussten wir auch schon zumindest fuer den mehrwoechigen Urlaub in Finale Ligure.

Tageweise Urlaub zu bekommen sollte jedoch moeglich sein, sofern nicht in der Ferienzeit.

Stehen ja noch andere interressante Termine an kommendesJahr, Alutech-Riders-Meeting und diverse Psychobilly-Festivals, aber fur das Rosemeeting werde ich profilaktisch noch den ein oder andereb Urlaubstag zurueckhalten.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## -MIK- (20. Dezember 2011)

Naja, wenn Rose onboard ist, dann dürfte Willingen gesetzt sein. Wenn nicht, wäre das neu zu diskutieren.


----------



## psycho82 (20. Dezember 2011)

Dann gib mal bescheid, was Rose so sagt.
Solltest du noch irgendwie Unterstuetzung bei der Orga. brauchen, vorallem wenn Rose nicht mit dabei sein sollte, dann schreib mir eine PN.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheOnos (29. März 2012)

Hey!

Aufgrund der anhalten guten Wetterlage und der Lust auf Fahrrad stellt sich mir die Frage wie die Planung fortgeschritten ist.

Gibts was neues?
Rose dabei?
Grober Zeitraum?


----------

